# Cardiff City /Cardiff Dragons/ RedBlueDragonBirds 2013-2014, Bluebirds Unite and related chat



## editor (Jul 9, 2013)

I couldn't quite bring myself to_ not_ start a thread about Cardiff for the upcoming season even though I doubt very much I'll bother seeing them after that bastard Tan destroyed their heritage and tradition at a stroke. 

So here it is anyway. 

http://www.facebook.com/groups/BLUEBIRDSUNITE/


----------



## bendeus (Jul 10, 2013)

I can't remember the CCFC preseason buildup on these boards *ever* being so quiet as they are now. Even when we were right down in the basement the Bloobirds banter was way, way more lively. Amazing how quiet it is given we/they're in the Prem now.

If ever there was a barometer of the divisiveness of Tan's regime or the alienation of CCFC Urbs, and by definition the wider Bluebird community, this would be a pretty good one.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 10, 2013)

Down with Modern Football eh.


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2013)

bendeus said:


> I can't remember the CCFC preseason buildup on these boards *ever* being so quiet as they are now.


These boards more or less *started* as a Cardiff City forum. And now I can barely be arsed to even start a thread about what should have been our most exciting season for decades.

Fucking Tan. Twat.


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2013)

Here's a good article.
Identity Crisis: Football, Branding and Cardiff City


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2013)

Say goodbye to the Canton stand and say hello to the, err, hello stand.


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2013)

Oh, this is nice. 


> Fellow Welsh side Swansea will be Cardiff City’s role model as the Malaysian-owned side bid to preserve their status in the English Premier League this season.
> 
> Simon Lim, Cardiff’s chief executive officer, said yesterday they would try to emulate Swansea’s ability to stay in the top flight since 2009.
> 
> “The Swans did not spend big money to get the players in, but they definitely have shown good results. So we will make them as our role model,” added Simon.


Perhaps they'd like to follow the Swans lead and undo the ludicrous rebranding?


----------



## editor (Jul 15, 2013)

Much respect to the SV Austria Salzburg fans.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## Clint Iguana (Jul 17, 2013)

Chris Ridgeway (Cakehole Presley) was inspired to write "Bluebirds Are Blue" for his daughter's partner the footballer Joe Ledley after his then team, Cardiff City, lost 3-2 to Blackpool in the play off final at Wembley. Since that time the song has grown and become a song about love, loss and redemption. It has also taken on an added dimension now that Cardiff City has changed it's team colours from blue to red. The single is taken from Chris' debut solo album out in October.


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2013)

They still haven't announced the away kit. Rumours say that it won't be blue.


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2013)

Oh for fuck's sake. Fuck you Tan.


> Vincent Tan video: Cardiff City owner sends message to 'disruptive and ungrateful' section of fans
> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/sport/.../vincent-tan-sends-message-disruptive-5139052


 






*shudder


----------



## ddraig (Jul 18, 2013)

"don't criticise us too much"


----------



## YouSir (Jul 19, 2013)

"If too many of them show we are not welcome, maybe you will have a new owner".

Well that'll put them off.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 19, 2013)

quite a shitty threat isn't it


----------



## Limerick Red (Jul 19, 2013)

Cardiff V Atheltic Club on the 10th of August, might have to take a trip across for this.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jul 19, 2013)

editor said:


> Oh for fuck's sake. Fuck you Tan.
> 
> *shudder


 
fans response



> Vincent Tan’s comments completely baffle me. I find them disappointing and quite arrogant.
> Bluebirds Unite have never once criticised the club for their victories and success of last season. We thank Vincent Tan for his money and input.
> 
> However, to us Cardiff City will only really be recognised for the true identity of the club we grew up with.
> We believe that we are at our greatest time in football terms, but any victory will be tainted because it will not be achieved under our own brand.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jul 20, 2013)

*Celtic FC fury forces Cardiff City into public correction over Victor Wanyama dealings *


----------



## bendeus (Jul 21, 2013)

editor said:


> Oh for fuck's sake. Fuck you Tan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you think Scam's eyebrows grow thicker every time he tells a lie?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jul 21, 2013)

bendeus said:


> Do you think Scam's eyebrows grow thicker every time he tells a lie?


I think Sam's eyebrows mated and they had a baby moustache - which Tan is now looking after.


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2013)

The final straw. 


> SAM HAMMAM is on the brink of an astonishing return to Cardiff.
> 
> The club’s former owner, who was ousted in a boardroom coup seven years ago, is rumoured to be set for a key role with the Bluebirds.
> 
> ...


http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...brink-of-astonishing-Cardiff-City-return.html


----------



## ddraig (Jul 23, 2013)

and so it is done...
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-23413195


> Mr Tan's investment in Cardiff so far stands at about £120m.
> 
> He is studying the possibility of floating part of the club on the Malaysian stock exchange.
> Tim Hartley, chairman of the Cardiff City Supporters Trust, said most fans welcomed the deal but not everyone would be happy about Mr Hammam's return to the club as honorary life president.
> ...


----------



## bendeus (Jul 23, 2013)

editor said:


> The final straw.
> 
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...brink-of-astonishing-Cardiff-City-return.html


 

Utterly fucking disgusting. Bringing back that mendacious old lizard is surely going to be the final kick in the 'nads for many.

RIP, CCFC.


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2013)

Sam Hamman, honorary president.

It's over.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 24, 2013)

Sam says respect Tan!! follow that man Tan!!
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/sport/football/football-news/cardiff-city-sam-hammam-talks-5270191
now you've been told!


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2013)

Embarrassing. 



> Hammam is the new Cardiff City life president. And in this case, he says, life means life.
> 
> “This is my right, not something which has been bestowed on me,” said Hammam. “It is a ceremonial role, but I am a figurehead for the club. Vincent Tan leads the way and I will back him in any way I can.”


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2013)

Here's how they treat their fans: 


> Cardiff City have very kindly taken over and closed down the facebook page that I have been running for over 3 years and spent many hours on. Guess they didn't like the competition of over 27k followers


CCFC may have the greater claim over the page, but you think they'd at least write to the guy first.


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2013)

The Oppressed aren't happy.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jul 26, 2013)

he likes his red - fair play


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jul 26, 2013)

editor said:


> They still haven't announced the away kit. Rumours say that it won't be blue.


 
Mark Hudson today ............


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2013)

At least the yellow shorts are the same colour as the shirt.

Small mercies etc.


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2013)

Another excellent piece of writing here:


> In Wales the ‘rebrand’ started in the mid C19th. This was when the English state decided the Welsh language was a problem. It was making the Welsh stupid, dangerous and unruly. They needed to be taught how to act in a civilised manner.
> 
> So something which had been a source of national pride; which was integral to Welsh society, culture and history, which was helping to bind a fragmented country together, was now regarded by a London elite as a problem.
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2013)

And this is probably the saddest part of all this: 


> When Vincent Tan leaves Cardiff, he will leave behind a festering mess; a dispute which will eat away at Cardiff City’s soul for years to come


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## editor (Aug 5, 2013)

Telling comment from Bluebirds Unite:


> So yesterday Cardiff City warmed up in black tops, came out in white and then played in red.
> 
> Their shorts were white, the club originally chose red, whilst the supporters voted black.
> 
> Oh yes and the majority of supporters would prefer if they wore Blue.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 5, 2013)

Clint Iguana said:


> Mark Hudson today ............



to be honest I will not be at all surprised if blue completely vanishes this season. Saddened but unsurprised. The bigger a deal we made of the colour blue the further we pushed Tan away from the colour and the desire to compromise to some extent 

You could see him wanting more and more to dig his heels in the more people got on his back about it. He's one of them types unfortunately so we haven't helped ourselves to some extent.


----------



## editor (Aug 6, 2013)

Gromit said:


> to be honest I will not be at all surprised if blue completely vanishes this season. Saddened but unsurprised. The bigger a deal we made of the colour blue the further we pushed Tan away from the colour and the desire to compromise to some extent
> 
> You could see him wanting more and more to dig his heels in the more people got on his back about it. He's one of them types unfortunately so we haven't helped ourselves to some extent.


Right. So it's the _fans' fault_ for daring to be upset at him destroying the club's heritage with his whimsical rebrand.

Glad you cleared that one up for us.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 6, 2013)

How did I know you'd spin it that way?

Don't put words in my mouth. That's not what I said. 

What I said was that VT is a stubborn old bastard so the fans have made him dig in harder / go even further and further away from blue than he already was. The fan reaction was inevitable though. Anyone who has been at Cardiff for longer than a mere  year could have predicted it.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 6, 2013)

how else do you interpret? "_so we haven't helped ourselves to some extent"_


----------



## editor (Aug 6, 2013)

Gromit said:


> How did I know you'd spin it that way?


 
I haven't spun anything. That's what you're saying. You're blaming the fans.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 6, 2013)

No I'm not I'm pointing out the fan / chairman dynamic.

There are two sides to a poor relationship despite how much you'd like to wholly blame the chairman. 
I suppose Dave Jones was wholly to blame when he was getting death threats at city.


----------



## editor (Aug 6, 2013)

Gromit said:


> No I'm not I'm pointing out the fan / chairman dynamic.


But you're suggesting that it's best that no one challenges this 'dynamic' because, after all, "we haven't helped ourselves to some extent."

Fuck Tan. And fuck the glory hunting fans too spineless to even speak out.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 8, 2013)

the first of the red seats


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2013)

Clint Iguana said:


> the first of the red seats


 
It just looks fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## tommers (Aug 11, 2013)

See you've broken your transfer record 3 times in a few weeks.

£11 million they were saying for that fella from Seville.

Crikey.  Financial fair who?!


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Aug 11, 2013)

Cardiff Dragons vs Hull Tigers.  Coming to a "Premier League In Partnership With Barclays" near you, soon.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 11, 2013)

There is no such team as the Cardiff dragons. Despite pundits and ain't reds trying to say there is. 

We're still officially the bluebirds.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Aug 11, 2013)

Hull City Tigers are real though.  Shows that it can happen at the whim of a billionaire with his plaything, and who honestly thinks that Tan hasn't given it some thought?

Sorry Cardiff.  I hope you stay up, Steven Caulker is awesome, and you get to play at least a few in blue.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 11, 2013)

Hopefully the fact the Welsh team are The Dragons and there already is a Cardiff Dragons will prevent it happening to us. 

No guarantees of that though.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 11, 2013)

Gromit said:


> There is no such team as the Cardiff dragons. Despite pundits and ain't reds trying to say there is.
> 
> We're still officially the bluebirds.


 
Are we? I always thought we were officially Cardiff City FC and the bluebirds was an _un_official nickname.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## JTG (Aug 13, 2013)

Well this is odd. I'm feeling sorry for Cardiff fans


----------



## editor (Aug 13, 2013)

Gromit said:


> There is no such team as the Cardiff dragons. Despite pundits and ain't reds trying to say there is.
> 
> We're still officially the bluebirds.


The nickname derives from the colour of the home kit (and possibly also the 1909 children's play 'Blue Bird' Blue forever), but seeing as we no longer play in blue at home, it makes no sense whatsoever to call a team playing in _Vincent Tan red_ 'the Bluebirds.'


----------



## Gromit (Aug 13, 2013)

There's a bluebird on the badge. The fans still shout bluebirds. Wiki even says bluebirds is our nickname.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 13, 2013)

Are the gunners gunner colour?

Do the cobblers play in cobbler brown. 

Do the seagulls play in solid white?


----------



## editor (Aug 13, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Are the gunners gunner colour?
> 
> Do the cobblers play in cobbler brown.
> 
> Do the seagulls play in solid white?


Oh dear. You don't seem to understand how nicknames come about.

Ours came *from the colour of our strip, *whereas the cobblers nickname came from Northampton's strong connection with the shoe trade, while Arsenal's nickname... no, wait, you can't really be this stupid, can you?


----------



## editor (Aug 13, 2013)

Gromit said:


> There's a bluebird on the badge. The fans still shout bluebirds. Wiki even says bluebirds is our nickname.


Is the Bluebird our official logo?
No, it's a now a tiny footnote to a shitty clipart red dragon, which is now the dominant crest.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 15, 2013)

looks like Tan admires Hull Tigers


----------



## editor (Aug 15, 2013)

Not long to go before the Cardiff Dragons then, and every City fan that has gone along with this whimisical charade should hang their glory hunting heads in shame. 





> "*Cardiff City owner Vincent Tan refuses to rule out name change while putting pressure on Malky Mackay to deliver*
> 
> One thing that I read that I liked is he says there are so many teams with the name city.
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Aug 15, 2013)

Good reader comment too: 


> Why do we have to go down the road of Americanisation where they have fanciful names like Dodgers, Eagles, Ravens, Steelers, etc
> 
> There is a lot to be said for tradition and heritage. Would Mr Tan change his name? I doubt it. It's what he was born with and he's probably proud of it. We're proud of Cardiff City F.C.
> 
> I'm getting fed up of Meddling Millionaires and their whims, changing things for changes sake. Changing a shirt colour is one thing but Mr Tan may find out the saying 'what's in a name?' It may just unite all Cardiff City fans and not divide them as the colour issue.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 15, 2013)

Bluebirds unite bill board going up


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## ddraig (Aug 15, 2013)

saw a red poster with a lot of red in it and no blue from the echo in a shop window saying "we all follow the bluebirds" on it earlier


----------



## editor (Aug 16, 2013)

Great piece in the Independent about Tan. 



> Tan, whose sense of entitlement having bought the club stretches way beyond his controversial decision to change their home strip from blue to red, needed no encouragement to warn supporters that they ran a risk by being repeatedly "disruptive", as he put their opposition to the kit.
> 
> 
> "If too many fans show they are not welcoming then maybe they [should] have a new owner," he said at the university's Treforest campus. "I'm disappointed that after 51 years of not being in the top flight that there are still some fans who don't think we have done a good job.
> ...


I hate what he's done to Cardiff, but I will give him a lot of credit for this: 


> He is hugely able entrepreneur. The punt he took on bringing McDonald's into Malaysia and on buying the loss-making social media site Friendster proves that much. He is also a hugely generous philanthropist – one of only a dozen billionaires the world over to have given away more than half of his fortune.


http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...but-cardiff-fans-are-not-so-sure-8765781.html


----------



## hammerntongues (Aug 16, 2013)

Welcome to the Prem , I know The Editor  has many reservations about the way the team is now being run but it must still be a proud day for all Cardiff supporters , I am looking forward to tomorrows game more than I do for most openers , we have a stronger side this season than the one we ended with last and it is going to be a very good team that beats us , good luck for the rest of the season but hoping you do not get too much tomorrow , lets have for a good game with goals . 

COYI !


----------



## editor (Aug 16, 2013)

It's s actually quite an unhappy day for some. We've paid to high a price to be in the Premiership and is going to come back and haunt us some day.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 16, 2013)

Not paying that price would have haunted us too. 

At least the loyal fans get some fun and not just misery administration would have brung.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 16, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Not paying that price would have haunted us too.
> 
> At least the loyal fans get some fun and not just misery administration would have brung.


 
Why would playing in Blue have led to administration?


----------



## Gromit (Aug 16, 2013)

Clint Iguana said:


> Why would playing in Blue have led to administration?



Tan not coming would have meant administration. 
Red jerseys are the price being paid for having Tan.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 16, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Tan not coming would have meant administration.
> Red jerseys are the price being paid for having Tan.


 
1) If Tan had not stepped in, someone else might have stepped in (we will never know).
2) Tan was quite happy for us to play in blue when he first arrived.
3) Tan has never said it was 'red or dead', in fact it has been publicly denied.

I am afraid none of the facts back up your assertion.


----------



## bendeus (Aug 16, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Tan not coming would have meant administration.
> Red jerseys are the price being paid for having Tan.


 
Surely you're becoming just a _little bit _queasy? Do you think you'll roll with the almost inevitable name change as easily as you did the colour change? After all, you'll then be supporting a team that isn't called Cardiff City that doesn't wear blue and that is headed up by an egotistical bellend with no interest in, or empathy for, the tradition of the club he has despoiled.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 17, 2013)

bendeus said:


> Surely you're becoming just a _little bit _queasy? Do you think you'll roll with the almost inevitable name change as easily as you did the colour change? After all, you'll then be supporting a team that isn't called Cardiff City that doesn't wear blue and that is headed up by an egotistical bellend with no interest in, or empathy for, the tradition of the club he has despoiled.



You don't get it. It don't matter what branding the owner comes up with. Fans will call the call whatever they want. 

At West Ham we wore yellow and as they came out we all chanted Bluebirds Bluebirds. Not from some sort of defiance but because that's how we express our adoration for our team. One day we may express it differently but it will be the fans who will change it organically not the owner.


----------



## editor (Aug 19, 2013)

Gromit said:


> You don't get it. It don't matter what branding the owner comes up with. Fans will call the call whatever they want.
> 
> At West Ham we wore yellow and as they came out we all chanted Bluebirds Bluebirds. Not from some sort of defiance but because that's how we express our adoration for our team. One day we may express it differently but it will be the fans who will change it organically not the owner.


It'll change 'organically' to the Red Dragons sooner or later because it will become increasingly pointless cheering on 'the Bluebirds' where they're neither wearing blue or have a bluebird as their main crest.

But who cares about all that tradition nonsense if we're struggling in the - gasp! - _Premier League!_


----------



## Dandred (Aug 19, 2013)

Teams wearing red have been proven to play better than teams in blue.

You should be happy.


----------



## editor (Aug 19, 2013)

Dandred said:


> Teams wearing red have been proven to play better than teams in blue.


So all the bottom clubs should be wearing colours other than red, yes?


So what happened to Accrington Stanley?


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 19, 2013)

editor said:


> So all the bottom clubs should be wearing colours other than red, yes?
> 
> 
> So what happened to Accrington Stanley?


 

The head to head stats where one team plays in red and the other in blue are crazy though. Someone ran the figures in American sports and there was no other way it could be explained. Picking out a shit team in red doesn't really disprove it as they theoretically could be _even shitter_ if they played in blue (there'd be no way to test that though).

Not that I'm in any way saying that's a justification for what's happened. I hate the red kit.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 19, 2013)

editor said:


> It'll change 'organically' to the Red Dragons sooner or later because it will become increasingly pointless cheering on 'the Bluebirds' where they're neither wearing blue or have a bluebird as their main crest.
> 
> But who cares about all that tradition nonsense if we're struggling in the - gasp! - _Premier League!_



If we start kicking ass in the prem you may slowly start hearing red sneak into the chants. 

I can't see it happening any time soon. Mediocrity is our top target right now.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## editor (Aug 21, 2013)

Clint Iguana said:


>


 
That just looks fucking ridiculous. How desperate are they to look like Man Utd?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 21, 2013)

Article in tomorrow's Echo -




> Bluebirds Unite will walk from Cardiff Castle to Cardiff City Stadium at 2pm on Sunday as part of a celebration walk ahead of the club’s first home Premier League match with Manchester City.
> They are expecting 500 people to be at the castle before the walk swells to more than 1,000 people by the time they reach the ground.
> 
> And a stone’s throw away from the stadium, they have bought up a billboard with the group’s emblem displaying the slogan: History-Identity-Pride.
> ...


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## ddraig (Aug 25, 2013)

bit on bbc about it
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-23817070


----------



## agricola (Aug 25, 2013)

Niall Quinn insisting on Sky that Cardiff fans have been won over by Tan's vision for the club.


----------



## editor (Aug 25, 2013)

So Cardiff's first top-flight goal in 51 years has just gone in.


----------



## agricola (Aug 25, 2013)

Hilarious viewing this.


----------



## editor (Aug 25, 2013)

agricola said:


> Hilarious viewing this.


 
In what sense?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 25, 2013)

Great match  

Blow ref


----------



## ddraig (Aug 25, 2013)

was 1-1 a few mins ago and now 3-2


----------



## editor (Aug 25, 2013)

it would be an amazing result. Nearly as good as when we beat City 1-0 in the FA Cup, courtesy of a Nathan Blake wondergoal.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 25, 2013)

nice one! jacks lost too


----------



## editor (Aug 25, 2013)

Wow. Great result. The players were probably spurred  by the Keep Cardiff Blue march earlier, I reckon.


----------



## agricola (Aug 25, 2013)

editor said:


> In what sense?


 
In the sense that a team assembled at a cost of more than half a billion pounds cannot defend set pieces.


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 25, 2013)

That was the loudest I've ever heard us in the new stadium. Great voice all the way through. Did feel a bit like the city of old. 

Great moment where the grange end imitated man city's celebration after the third goal went in.


----------



## dweller (Aug 25, 2013)

Brilliant result, must watch MOTD2


----------



## editor (Aug 25, 2013)

dweller said:


> Brilliant result, must watch MOTD2


 
I thought it would be on tonight but it's not.


----------



## dweller (Aug 25, 2013)

editor said:


> I thought it would be on tonight but it's not.


 

yeah, Monday night 10.30pm which will include the Man U Chelsea, makes sense I guess.


----------



## editor (Aug 26, 2013)

Bluebirds Unite march arriving at the Cardiff City Stadium



"We're supposed to be in blue"
"Are you watching Vincent Tan"


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Aug 26, 2013)

Watching MOTD2.  There's a lot of blue in that stadium, and it's not empty seats.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 27, 2013)

BBC reports 300 started the walk and numbers swelled along the way. 

That video points a different picture. 

But say Im generous and believe 500 marched. That's only 2% of the fans that turned up on Sunday that feel strongly enough to protest.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 27, 2013)

Gromit said:


> BBC reports 300 started the walk and numbers swelled along the way.
> 
> That video points a different picture.
> 
> But say Im generous and believe 500 marched. That's only 2% of the fans that turned up on Sunday that feel strongly enough to protest.


Standard fare. 500 prepared an organised walk to the match, vast majority are "ohmahgerd premierleeeeeeage!!!!!"

We get the football we deserve.


----------



## editor (Aug 27, 2013)

Gromit said:


> But say Im generous and believe 500 marched. That's only 2% of the fans that turned up on Sunday that feel strongly enough to protest.


 
I know you're keen to dismiss and deride these fans, but trying to downgrade the figure isn't going to help your cause. 
Wales Online puts the figure at 'almost a thousand' fans who joined the match. That's a big turn out by any standard. 
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/bluebirds-unite-march-through-city-5784409


----------



## ddraig (Aug 27, 2013)

still more who didn't march so their argument wins! errr obviously


----------



## Gromit (Aug 27, 2013)

editor said:


> I know you're keen to dismiss and deride these fans, but trying to downgrade the figure isn't going to help your cause.
> Wales Online puts the figure at 'almost a thousand' fans who joined the match. That's a big turn out by any standard.
> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/bluebirds-unite-march-through-city-5784409



I dunno the figure. But I've seen more people in a small night club than was in that video and it was the beeb that said 300 started the march.  Didn't look like a thousand to me. 

I wore my blue shirt at Creamfields. I wouldn't have marched though.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 27, 2013)

ddraig said:


> still more who didn't march so their argument wins! errr obviously



A small minority causing a disturbance. Where have I heard that before


----------



## ddraig (Aug 27, 2013)

suffragettes?


----------



## editor (Aug 27, 2013)

ddraig said:


> suffragettes?


 
Poll tax?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 27, 2013)

Bristol Bus Boycott?


----------



## editor (Aug 27, 2013)

Curse these Bluebirds "spoiling" it for all the new fans!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 27, 2013)

Gromit said:


> BBC reports 300 started the walk and numbers swelled along the way.
> 
> That video points a different picture.
> 
> But say Im generous and believe 500 marched. That's only 2% of the fans that turned up on Sunday that feel strongly enough to protest.


 
That video only shows the front of the march arriving.

It was an odd one, numbers fluctuated throughout the march. i think the plan had been to march through Canton and pick more people up from the pubs but i think the march lost as many to the pubs as it gained, if not more.

I would say 1,000 people is actually a conservative estimate, i would have put it quite a bit higher than that.

The assumption that those that do not march against something must be for it is a non starter. It is like saying that becasue only 2 million marched against the war in Iraq the other 60 million in the country must have been for it. It just does not work like that.

Football fans of all people are notorious for not geting involved in things like this, i think 1,000+ turnout is a massive success. All along the march route there were people out from the pubs cheering and clapping and cars/busses/taxis and so on beeping in support.

A quick look around the ground will tell you that there is still a majority preferring blue, even if they choose to not march.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm transferring this discussion back to the (titled as such) Bluebirds Unite thread. 



spacemonkey said:


> Great post. I really don't like the re-brand as I've stated many times and agree with Ed that the split in fans is pretty heartbreaking. _But_ I have a season ticket which cost me a lot of money and on match day (especially the city game) it all does kind of fade into the background. The fans were as loud as I've ever heard them, which really cheered me up. So I'm going to turn up, wear blue and support the club through what looks like one of our most entertaining seasons in a long time. What else are you supposed to do on a Saturday afternoon? Go shopping?



I don't think anyone thinks that fans being divided is anything other than a shame. Editor also called it unforgivable.

However some are slowly forgiving. Or if not forgiving learning temporary amnesia for the sake of domestic peace.

Even the KCB lot have started to append their press statements with “nothing against the club or Tan but....”.

Some have reached this point of “You bastard, but i still love you” sooner than others. A few really won’t forgive, like two of my friends who  have started new affairs (Newport County)... but many others have proved that it is possible to forgive to some extent, or at least bury the hatchet occasionally.


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2013)

Well, this is nice.  Tan is a gambling king. 
http://www.malaysia-today.net/mtcolumns/32263-how-vincent-tan-became-the-gaming-king-of-malaysia


----------



## ddraig (Sep 12, 2013)

reckon he always goes for RED?


----------



## editor (Sep 15, 2013)




----------



## editor (Sep 16, 2013)

It seems that Cardiff City's Blue Kit, will was supposed to be on sale this September (as promised), now won't be available till at least October.
Stay classy, Cardiff.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 16, 2013)

editor said:


> View attachment 40550


If i were a billionaire, and i was determined to wear a red football top with my suit and tie, i would pay someone to design a bespoke shirt rather than take one off the peg and look a bit of a clown.


----------



## Favelado (Sep 19, 2013)

If they change their name to "Tan's Red Unicorns", I will definitely support them.


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2013)

Favelado said:


> If they change their name to "Tan's Red Unicorns", I will definitely support them.


Make it Tan's Prancing Red Unicorns and we've got a deal.


----------



## Favelado (Sep 20, 2013)

http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/sep/17/rebranding-coal-seam-gas-australia1



> In the UK, the Cardiff football team was taken over by a billionaire from Malaysia, who wanted to change their kit from blue to red (which, we think, is lucky in Malaysia). Loads of fans complained * but having said that, maybe red is lucky – the team was promoted to England's top division for the first time in 50 years afterwards.*


----------



## chieftain (Sep 22, 2013)

Good game today, your keeper is tidy darts


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2013)

All that's wrong with modern football right here. We're a fucking advert for Malaysia, and it seems that at least one of the people who have  half-heartedly declared support for Cardiff don't even know where it is.


> Ahmad, a 34-year-old fan of Malaysian outfit Johor Darul Takzim, said: “I am happy that a Malaysian-owned team is going great guns in the Premier League.
> 
> Malaysian actor Farin Ahmad is presented with a Cardiff City shirt by Vincent Tan
> “I am an Arsenal fan but I always look out for Cardiff’s results.
> ...





> Owner Tan said: “I have invested a lot financially in the team and hope that the club will remain in the top flight of English football for a very long time.
> 
> “We do not have the financial muscle of Real Madrid or Man Utd, but we have spent a lot of money this season to buy new players and strengthen the team in every position.”
> 
> ...


http://www.walesonline.co.uk/sport/football/football-news/cardiff-city-owner-vincent-tan-6151491


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Oct 7, 2013)

"I am very proud of the fact that the club is Malaysian"

Facts, this isn't one.


----------



## Favelado (Oct 7, 2013)

Soccer Guy is letting you buy the T-shirt in red or blue. Actually, the Cardiff one isn't that funny but some of the others are. The Twitter account is a laugh.

https://buystickersonline.co.uk/product/cardiff-city-soccer-dragons-jersey/
https://buystickersonline.co.uk/category/usa-soccer-guy-t-shirts/


P.S. I have nothing to do with Cardiff at all but I like this thread.


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2013)

Favelado said:


> @SoccerGuy is letting you buy the T-shirt in red or blue. Actually, the Cardiff one isn't that funny but some of the others are. The Twitter account is a laugh.
> 
> https://buystickersonline.co.uk/product/cardiff-city-soccer-dragons-jersey/
> 
> P.S. I have nothing to do with Cardiff at all but I like this thread.


That's fucking great. I've just bought one. In red, of course.

Good cause too.


----------



## Favelado (Oct 7, 2013)

I'll either get a red Cardiff one or an "Ass Town Vanilla" one. Hard to choose really.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 7, 2013)

editor said:


> All that's wrong with modern football right here. We're a fucking advert for Malaysia, and it seems that at least one of the people who have  half-heartedly declared support for Cardiff don't even know where it is.
> 
> 
> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/sport/football/football-news/cardiff-city-owner-vincent-tan-6151491



Celeb poses for photo op about something he knows nothing about shocker. 

Now to stop all those kids using CAKE.


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Celeb poses for photo op about something he knows nothing about shocker.


This is your future. Get used to it.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 8, 2013)

editor said:


> This is your future. Get used to it.


And my past:


----------



## ddraig (Oct 8, 2013)

get a fucking clue gromit


----------



## ddraig (Oct 8, 2013)

for clarity (as i know you'll need it)
that pic you posted was down to snoop not the club, if CCFC wore red then he'd be in a red shirt


----------



## deadringer (Oct 8, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Soccer Guy is letting you buy the T-shirt in red or blue. Actually, the Cardiff one isn't that funny but some of the others are. The Twitter account is a laugh.
> 
> https://buystickersonline.co.uk/product/cardiff-city-soccer-dragons-jersey/
> https://buystickersonline.co.uk/category/usa-soccer-guy-t-shirts/
> ...




Some of them are aces!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Oct 8, 2013)

*Cardiff City boss Malky Mackay's trusted aide Iain Moody suspended and replaced by Kazakh rookie *


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2013)

Oh, the joys of modern football.  

Cardiff City fans face five-match ban if they don't sit down


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2013)

This could be the beginning of the end. #tanout


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2013)

Total farce. Look where you've taken us, you fucking twat red-shirt-wearing Cardiff 'fans'. 



> *Mackay refusing to quit Cardiff after owner row*
> Malky Mackay is reportedly refusing to walk away from Cardiff City despite owner Vincent Tan replacing the club's head of recruitment with a 23-year-old friend of his own son.
> 
> Mackay's right-hand man Iain Moody has been shown the door with Kazakhstani Alisher Apsalyamov, who had been painting walls at the Cardiff City Stadium three months ago, brought in.
> ...


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2013)

Even the Mail thinks the writing is on the wall:



> As Mackay's head of recruitment, Moody is arguably the Scot's most trusted aide. He was central to the transfers of Gary Medel and Steven Caulker in the summer, not to mention Fraizer Campbell, Kevin Theophile-Catherine and 21 other moves Mackay has made in his two successful years at the club.
> 
> Moody was the press officer-turned operations guru at Watford. Mackay started working with him there, developing a close friendship. Each time a transfer was completed this summer – more than £30m was spent following promotion from the Championship – Mackay highlighted Moody's role. Moody, so diligent in his trade, took 47 flights in 60 days to chase players and close deals before this campaign started.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Oct 9, 2013)

editor said:


> Iain Moody has been shown the door with Kazakhstani Alisher Apsalyamov, who had been painting walls at the Cardiff City Stadium three months ago, brought in.



Wonder what colour he was painting them...


----------



## Favelado (Oct 9, 2013)

If you want your club back I guess you actually need a whole new string of farces and disasters. Embrace the stupidity and you'll be playing in blue before you know it.


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2013)

Favelado said:


> If you want your club back I guess you actually need a whole new string of farces and disasters. Embrace the stupidity and you'll be playing in blue before you know it.


Oh I don't give much of a fuck because this clown will be gone soon enough and he'll almost certainly take the club down with him.

And then all the fucking glory hunting dickheads will go back to support Man Utd and the real fans will be back to watch us play in blue in Division 8 or wherever it is we fall to. And then - with luck - we'll start off all over with a proper fan-owned club and then finally do the loyal fans and the city justice.


----------



## Dan U (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm not a Cardiff fan but heard about this on the radio. Seems a whole new layer of totally barking. 

Can't be long till a fly on the wall documentary captures the madness of all this a la QPR and the Briatorie etc years. 

I probably spelt Briatorie wrong btw

That doc is a great watch btw


----------



## Favelado (Oct 9, 2013)

If your striker, Cornelius, is the one who succesfully manages to keep the owner away from the squad on matchdays, The South Wales Echo will be able to run the headline, "TAN BAN THANK YOU AND".


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2013)

Looks like Malky could be heading for the exit. 


> Cardiff City today denied that the club’s owner Vincent Tan has asked manager Malky Mackay to resign, after the owner’s decision to replace the club’s head of recruitment with a 23-year-old friend of his son left the Scot’s future looking deeply uncertain.
> 
> Several sources have told The Independent that Tan asked Mackay to quit, during a tense meeting with senior members of club staff on Tuesday, and that the Scot – who is determined to carry on at the south Wales club - had categorically refused. But Mackay’s relationship with Tan, whose unusual perspective on football leads him to believe that Cardiff were promoted to the Premier League because of the “lucky red” strip he introduced, is now deeply damaged.
> 
> ...


----------



## poisondwarf (Oct 9, 2013)

editor said:


> Looks like Malky could be heading for the exit.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 9, 2013)

some great historical pics going back over a 100 years
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/sport/.../greatest-cardiff-city-images-history-6164122


----------



## bendeus (Oct 10, 2013)

Anything to say on this Gromit ?


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 10, 2013)

I can see from 1.45 being a real hit on the terraces etc...


----------



## editor (Oct 10, 2013)

Fuck Tan. Fuck the spineless, glory hunting fans that went along with this charade. In fact, fuck it all. 


> Cardiff City boss Malky Mackay favourite for next Premier League exit after Iain Moody suspension
> A flurry of bets on Malky Mackay to leave Cardiff Ciity has seen him installed by several bookies as the favourite to be the next Premier League manager to leave his post.
> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/sport/football/football-news/cardiff-city-boss-malky-mackay-6161376





> Malky Mackay  - Cardiff
> Sack race odds at the start of the season: 25/1
> Sack race odds now: 6/4
> http://blog.paddypower.com/2013/10/...rdiff-citys-malky-mackay-next-up-for-his-p45/


----------



## editor (Oct 10, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> I can see from 1.45 being a real hit on the terraces etc...


Oh man. I wish I hadn't watched even the two minutes I saw.


----------



## bromley (Oct 10, 2013)

Reminds me of The Venkys, no doubt Malky will be replaced with some yes man (Glenn Roeder?!). Times like this are when the fans have to stand up and be counted. God knows what you have to do, not buying a red shirt would've been the first thing!


----------



## editor (Oct 10, 2013)

Ain't modern football gggrrrreat?! 

*Cardiff City fans face five-match ban if they don't sit down*


----------



## pinched_nerve (Oct 11, 2013)

If ever a couple of successive relegations could be considered a blessing for a club, this would be it. I've got a lot of sympathy for the proper fans after what that twat's done and been doing. The supervillan-esque "maybe if you don't accept the red shirts then maybe we'll go and take our money with us" was the final confirmation the fella's a complete bellend, the rest of the mental stuff he's been doing is semi-expected, and taken slightly longer to arrive than I expected.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 11, 2013)

bendeus said:


> Anything to say on this Gromit ?



It's easy to jump to the nepotism conclusion. 

My friend thinks there may be a disciplinary reason for the suspension. 

I personally believe both are possible but have no solid evidence one way or the other so won't make any assumptions either way.


----------



## editor (Oct 11, 2013)

Gromit said:


> It's easy to jump to the nepotism conclusion.
> 
> My friend thinks there may be a disciplinary reason for the suspension.
> 
> I personally believe both are possible but have no solid evidence one way or the other so won't make any assumptions either way.


When are you going to wake up to what that fucking cunt has done to this club?


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Oct 11, 2013)

No solid evidence?

(1) His experience in football amounts to an unconfirmed rumour of reaching the League Cup final on Championship Manager.  
(2) He's mates with the son of an egotistical billionaire club owner.  
(3) He's been given a top job at the football club of said owner.

2+2 sometimes does = 4.


----------



## bendeus (Oct 11, 2013)

Gromit said:


> It's easy to jump to the nepotism conclusion.
> 
> My friend thinks there may be a disciplinary reason for the suspension.
> 
> I personally believe both are possible but have no solid evidence one way or the other so won't make any assumptions either way.



Nepotism or no, is there any plane of reality in which the appointment of a 23-year-old with no football experience in place of a manager's right-hand-man at a time when fans' disquiet is growing and, moreover, survival in the cash cow league is far from guaranteed could not be regarded as the actions of a crazed megalomaniac who is entirely out of touch and step with the grassroots?


----------



## editor (Oct 11, 2013)

Gromit said:


> It's easy to jump to the nepotism conclusion.
> 
> My friend thinks there may be a disciplinary reason for the suspension. It's nepotism. The club is out of the control. When are you going to stand up about it?
> 
> I personally believe both are possible but have no solid evidence one way or the other so won't make any assumptions either way.


And here's the official club statement.  He's been hoiked out on a whim.


> Cardiff City Football Club can announce the departure of Head of Recruitment, Iain Moody. Iain is leaving the club with our thanks for his contribution.
> 
> In the interim period, Alisher Apsalyamov has been appointed as Acting Head of Recruitment, focussing on gathering data on individual players. Ultimate recruitment decisions of course remain the domain of the manager and majority shareholder.
> 
> ...


----------



## tommers (Oct 11, 2013)

Cardiff said:
			
		

> focussing on gathering data on individual players


----------



## editor (Oct 11, 2013)

Cardiff are officially a  laughing stock:


> Man who used to paint stadium hired by club that used to be Cardiff
> A former work experience kid has been appointed new head of recruitment by the football club that used to be Cardiff City.
> 
> Alisher Apsalyamov spent the summer painting walls at the Cardiff City Stadium, home of the former Cardiff City, before being catapulted into his new role. The inexperienced Kazakhstani will be expected to identify and analyse prospective signings, and persuade them to move to where Cardiff City used to be.
> ...


----------



## Dan U (Oct 11, 2013)

According to Pat Murphy on Radio 5 last night, Moody was originally going through a disciplinary process which Tan started as he thought Moody had over paid on football transfers. Apparently the papers went to the club lawyers who said there was no case to answer and he was placed on gardening leave until the end of the season when his contract expires. Although obv they have now reached a compromise agreement of some kind. 

Murphy made the point that no signings apparently could be made without Moody having sign off from the clubs Chief Exec - who is another Tan placeman and the impression I got is this is what the lawyers said. 

The chief exec - i forget his name sorry - has now gone to Malaysia on holiday with his mate Tan for two weeks and neither of them will attend the board meeting next week. 

Really totally barmy.


----------



## editor (Oct 11, 2013)

If things continue along the same insane trajectory, I sense a swift and calamitous future for the team once known as the Bluebirds.


----------



## editor (Oct 11, 2013)

The laughter continues at the Telegraph: 



> Tan’s sidelining of his chief scout (or “head of recruitment”) Iain Moody, a close friend of the manager Malky Mackay, on gardening leave was one thing. If he was unhappy with Cardiff’s transfer dealings, it was his right to remove him.
> Quite another thing was his replacement of Moody with Alisher Apsalyamov, a 23-year-old Kazakhstani odd job man specialising in painting and decorating, but with nothing on his CV that could lightly be mistaken for conventional football experience.
> 
> Apsalyamov’s credentials for the crucial role of finding fresh talent for the Premier League newcomers seem limited to: a) summer work experience painting walls at Cardiff’s ground; and 2) a friendship with Tan’s son stretching back to their time together at a finishing school in Switzerland.
> ...


----------



## editor (Oct 11, 2013)

Wales Online describes the club as being "in crisis". Thanks for that, Tan.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...ll-of-fame-with-promotion-of-odd-job-man.html


----------



## editor (Oct 12, 2013)

The fightback against Tan continues. 


> Cardiff City fans rally signatures for petition against re-branding before Wales game
> Members of a Cardiff City supporters group formed by fans opposed to the re-branding of the club last night rallied match-goers outside Cardiff City Stadium.
> 
> More than 30 members of the Bluebirds Unite group approached fans attending the Wales versus Macedonia World Cup qualifier to collect signatures for a petition demanding a return of the team’s traditional colour and mascot.
> ...


----------



## editor (Oct 12, 2013)

Look how bad it's become. 


> Craig Bellamy: Iain Moody is huge loss to Cardiff City
> Cardiff forward Craig Bellamy says the departure of head of recruitment Iain Moody is a "huge loss" to the club.
> Moody - a key member of manager Malky Mackay's backroom team - has been replaced by Kazakh Alisher Apsalyamov, 23, who was on work experience at the club in the summer and is a friend of owner Vincent Tan's son.
> "It's a huge loss for us because he's outstanding," said 34-year-old Bellamy.
> ...


----------



## bendeus (Oct 13, 2013)

It's like folk have just woken up and realised that they have a massive cock at the helm. Fancy that!


----------



## editor (Oct 13, 2013)

Yep: Carl Curtis: Latest Cardiff City debacle has made us laughing stock of football


----------



## editor (Oct 13, 2013)

It is a fucking disaster. 



> And Raymond Sparkes, Mackay’s agent of the past 23 years, says the Scot will do so himself if the club is not forthcoming on the matter.
> 
> But Sparkes, speaking exclusively to WalesOnline ahead of the board meeting, insisted his client has no intention of resigning from his position.
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2013)

And so it continues:


> Cardiff's Malky Mackay could yet be sacked, admits manager's agent
> • Manager bemused and frustrated, says Raymond Sparkes
> • Club in turmoil since head of recruitment's removal
> 
> ...


----------



## bendeus (Oct 15, 2013)

Staying, according to reports. Sounds like a very brave move by MM: stood him up and looked him right in the eye....


----------



## Gromit (Oct 15, 2013)

Brave move?

He 's holding out for them to make the move which means a golden handshake or for a club to offer to buy his contract. 

No manager resigns unless it's by paid off mutual consent. 

That article is a non story by the way. 
Journalist finds agent and asks "but he could in theory be sacked yes, you can't say its impossible. "

"No it's not impossible."

Thanks I can write my bullshit story now quoting a source. Without which I didn't really have a story.


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Brave move?
> 
> He 's holding out for them to make the move which means a golden handshake or for a club to offer to buy his contract.
> 
> ...


What's your opinion of Tan now?


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2013)

The farce continues: 


> Cardiff City Supporters’ Trust demand answers over future of Malky Mackay
> Trust chairman Tim Hartley said supporters had been kept in the dark for too long and has asked for an explanation of the current situation
> 
> The Cardiff City Supporters’ Trust today demanded a full explanation from the Bluebirds over the future of manager Malky Mackay and the reasons why the club’s head of recruitment Iain Moody left the club last week.
> ...


----------



## bendeus (Oct 15, 2013)

editor said:


> What's your opinion of Tan now?








It's all getting a bit ^^^^


----------



## Clint Iguana (Oct 15, 2013)

Fans have been calling all week for a statement about the goings on at the club. An emergency board meeting was held yesterday and a public statment was promised. And today they made that statment. Oddly, it did not address any of the issues that the fans are worried about. It did thank tan for writing off the interest on the money he has loaned us though - bless him.


----------



## alix (Oct 16, 2013)

What on earth is wrong with these people i dont care if we play in pink ribbons vincent tan has devoted millions of pounds to this club some of you muppets would rather us in the ryman league than the premiership as for the furore over moody in 12 months no one will remember it. I dont think it was a sensible thing or good for the club but the big picture is we are stable successful making a profit have a truly altruistic owner not that scumbag hamman taking 5k a week in wages for doing nothing we are incredibly better placed than those dark days so support the owner the team the manager and stop griping its pathetic the swans must be laughing at us and quite rightly so.malkys going nowhere but if he did there is no shortage of quality managers hes not the b all but he his a very good young british manager and needs support which to be fair he gets in the transfer market in full look at our pre season spending one of the top spending clubs in the premiership we have tough games every week and we are holding our own so be positive.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 16, 2013)

welcome
i'm sure you'll get some responses!
'altruistic' how's that then?


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2013)

alix said:


> I dont think it was a sensible thing or good for the club but the big picture is we are stable successful making a profit have a truly altruistic owner not that scumbag hamman taking 5k a week in wages for doing nothing we are incredibly better placed than those dark days so support the owner the team the manager and stop griping its pathetic the swans must be laughing at us and quite rightly so..


We're not exactly 'stable' when we're replacing a highly skilled staff member with a 23 year old with ZERO football experience and putting our manager - the most successful in living memory - under impossible pressure.

We've turned into a laughing stock and there's only one person to blame for that: Vincent Fucking Tan.

Oh, and I'd rather be in the Ryman league and be able to recognise my team than the comedy routine we've turned into.


----------



## bendeus (Oct 17, 2013)

alix said:


> What on earth is wrong with these people i dont care if we play in pink ribbons vincent tan has devoted millions of pounds to this club some of you muppets would rather us in the ryman league than the premiership as for the furore over moody in 12 months no one will remember it. I dont think it was a sensible thing or good for the club but the big picture is we are stable successful making a profit have a truly altruistic owner not that scumbag hamman taking 5k a week in wages for doing nothing we are incredibly better placed than those dark days so support the owner the team the manager and stop griping its pathetic the swans must be laughing at us and quite rightly so.malkys going nowhere but if he did there is no shortage of quality managers hes not the b all but he his a very good young british manager and needs support which to be fair he gets in the transfer market in full look at our pre season spending one of the top spending clubs in the premiership we have tough games every week and we are holding our own so be positive.



Hey, Alisher! Want to sign me? I'm fucking brilliant. You might want to ask uncle Vinny to give your full stops back, mind.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 17, 2013)

Can people explain why his age is continually mentioned?

23
23
23

Fair enough that he has zero football experience but say someone lived, breathed, ate football. Had a sports based degree, father is Alex Furgerson or someone prominent in football. 
Would the 23 be mentioned so often for someone appointed 'Caretaker' Head of Recruitment (a glorified admin job and) or are you all ageist?

They said its a temporary measure. Tan may or may not be looking for an experienced (or should I say 'a not young'?) person to permanently replace Moody.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 17, 2013)

Also I can't believe we signed that player who used to clean boots at his club. A stadium painter is one thing but a boot cleaner!!

Or was it just one of those "do this shit job" tests of character people come up with to see. Rich finishing school lad, Tan self made man. I can see Tan wanting to see if he'd graft or was a spoilt rich kid who would think it beneath him and winge about it.


----------



## bendeus (Oct 17, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Also I can't believe we signed that player who used to clean boots at his club. A stadium painter is one thing but a boot cleaner!!
> 
> Or was it just one of those "do this shit job" tests of character people come up with to see. Rich finishing school lad, Tan self made man. I can see Tan wanting to see if he'd graft or was a spoilt rich kid who would think it beneath him and winge about it.



What in the name of fuck are you on about?


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2013)

Gromit said:


> They said its a temporary measure. Tan may or may not be looking for an experienced (or should I say 'a not young'?) person to permanently replace Moody.


So how do you feel about a very young and totally inexperienced person with* zero* knowledge or understanding of the job being given a major role at Cardiff City, whether this job is temporary or not?

The _sole_ reason he appears to have been handed this hugely important job is that he is a friend of the owner's son.

Now if that doesn't ring alarm bells in your blinkered world, I guess we'll have to wait until Tan suggests a move into England and the team play in the Malaysian flag before you'll wake up.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 17, 2013)

one question Gromit
as my gran used to say "if so and so said you should put your hand in the fire, would you?"
if the so and so was Tan and he asked you, how quick would you run to the fire?


----------



## Gromit (Oct 17, 2013)

editor said:


> So how do you feel about a very young and totally inexperienced person with* zero* knowledge or understanding of the job being given a major role at Cardiff City, whether this job is temporary or not?
> 
> The _sole_ reason he appears to have been handed this hugely important job is that he is a friend of the owner's son.
> 
> Now if that doesn't ring alarm bells in your blinkered world, I guess we'll have to wait until Tan suggests a move into England and the team play in the Malaysian flag before you'll wake up.



Do you have his full CV?

I'm just asking how you know exactly what his experience is. 

He could be an trained in corporate contract law. Football contracts, corporate contracts. Different but a smart person should be able to transfer skills.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 17, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Do you have his full CV?
> 
> I'm just asking how you know exactly what his experience is.
> 
> He could be an trained in corporate contract law. Football contracts, corporate contracts. Different but a smart person should be able to transfer skills.


do you?
or any links to any press releases? his linked in profile? news stories?


----------



## Gromit (Oct 17, 2013)

bendeus said:


> What in the name of fuck are you on about?



Most football apprentices have to clean the boots of senior players before they get to be players themselves. Why? A football club can afford to pay someone and write it off as an expense.


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Do you have his full CV?
> 
> I'm just asking how you know exactly what his experience is.
> 
> He could be an trained in corporate contract law. Football contracts, corporate contracts. Different but a smart person should be able to transfer skills.


Given his high level appointment, you might think it would be up to the club to produce such information.

The complete lack of any information suggests that he has zero relevant experience, but if you know better, feel free to post up up his CV.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 17, 2013)

ddraig said:


> do you?
> or any links to any press releases? his linked in profile? news stories?



No but then I not the one quantifying how much experience he has based on the 'ooh he painted walls' shit stirring press. 

Editor knows the press are shit stirring scum from before Tan turned up. Funny how he is prepared to swallow their stories whole now whilst I'm saying we don't know the full details.


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2013)

Gromit said:


> No but then I not the one quantifying how much experience he has based on the 'ooh he painted walls' shit stirring press.
> 
> Editor knows the press are shit stirring scum from before Tan turned up. Funny how he is prepared to swallow their stories whole now whilst I'm saying we don't know the full details.


You are TOTALLY missing the point. The whole reason why the press have made a big story about it - and why we've become the laughing stock of the league - is precisely because it's clear that he really does have no experience. Many journalists have asked, and nothing has been forthcoming.

Now you can slag off the press and call them 'scum' for that if you like, but it's entirely Tan's fuck up.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Oct 17, 2013)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Franco_Baldini
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graham_Carr

These are what CVs look like for people responsible for recruitment at Premiership football clubs.  Well not CVs exactly, but you get what I mean.

Unless of course Kelly, variously described as one of Mackay's "trusted staff" whose departure is enough to bring Mackay's future into question, was in fact doing a "glorified admin job" appointing receptionists, tea-ladies and the like rather than anything to do with the playing staff.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 17, 2013)

editor said:


> You are TOTALLY missing the point. The whole reason why the press have made a big story about it - and why we've become the laughing stock of the league - is precisely because it's clear that he really does have no experience. Many journalists have asked, and nothing has been forthcoming.
> 
> Now you can slag off the press and call them 'scum' for that if you like, but it's entirely Tan's fuck up.



Perhaps because his qualifications are none of our business. I'd tell you to fuck off too if you asked me what mine were. 

I'm not saying that he is qualified mind. Just that you can not go on whether he is or is not on press presumptions. 
Absence of proof is not proof.


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Perhaps because his qualifications are none of our business.


What, really? You mean the fans - you know the people who have kept the club afloat for decades - have _no right whatsoever_ to even ask what qualifications a new high ranking employee might have - even when he is replacing a highly respected employee?

I don't know what kind of football set-up you like to support, but just shutting up and blindly accepting the apparently random decisions of a whimsical millionaire boss isn't the kind of thing I'm interested in supporting.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 17, 2013)

editor said:


> What, really? You mean the fans - you know the people who have kept the club afloat for decades - have _no right whatsoever_ to even ask what qualifications a new high ranking employee might have - even when he is replacing a highly respected employee?
> 
> I don't know what kind of football set-up you like to support, but just shutting up and blindly accepting the apparently random decisions of a whimsical millionaire boss isn't the kind of thing I'm interested in supporting.



The customers. The customers who don't question who is head of HR at Panasonic or Sony but still buy their entertainment products etc. 

Being Fanatical (fans) about a product doesn't make us special it makes us fools. And yes I count myself in that statement too. A willing fool to spend money to watch other people exercise.


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2013)

Gromit said:


> The customers. The customers who don't question who is head of HR at Panasonic or Sony but still buy their entertainment products etc.


Err, their shareholders would have the board sacked in about 5 minutes if they brought in some inexperienced 23yr old with zero relevant expertise.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Oct 17, 2013)

alix said:


> What on earth is wrong with these people i dont care if we play in pink ribbons vincent tan has devoted millions of pounds to this club some of you muppets would rather us in the ryman league than the premiership as for the furore over moody in 12 months no one will remember it. I dont think it was a sensible thing or good for the club but the big picture is we are stable successful making a profit have a truly altruistic owner not that scumbag hamman taking 5k a week in wages for doing nothing we are incredibly better placed than those dark days so support the owner the team the manager and stop griping its pathetic the swans must be laughing at us and quite rightly so.malkys going nowhere but if he did there is no shortage of quality managers hes not the b all but he his a very good young british manager and needs support which to be fair he gets in the transfer market in full look at our pre season spending one of the top spending clubs in the premiership we have tough games every week and we are holding our own so be positive.


When Tan took over the club was in the region of £28m in debt. We are now in the region of £140m in debt. He has not actually put any money into the club, simply loaned it to them.

Promises were made some time ago that he would convert that debt into equity once he had done a deal with Sam. That deal is long since done but still no conversion of the debt. In fact, the most recent statement refers to the level of interest payments on future loans, which to me implies he is not planning on any conversion to equity any time soon.

There was a board meeting this week and a ‘big’ statement made. The statement talked about restructuring of the board and would have been a good opportunity to announce his plans re the debt. Silence though.

This is just one of many promises broken. When there was uproar about the change to red he promised to stay with blue, but then changed his mind. He promised to keep blue as an away kit, but that has not materialised. You cant even buy a blue kit in the club shop.

It was inevitable that some people would be pissed off by the rebrand, but the way he has gone about it has shown total contempt for the fans (customers). The free red scarf bribe – disaster. Publicly joking (or maybe not) on TV about changing the name of the club; threatening to walk away if people are rude to him; promising a grand statement on why he sacked Malky’s right hand man and replaced him with someone who knows fuck all about football – then totally ignoring the issues when the statement is made. These are not the actions of a talented business man, these are the actions of a petulant child that cares not for his loyal customers.

The rebrand seemed to be based on either the fact that red is considered lucky in Asia (which is odd as the Malaysian national team have recently changed to a blue away strip because they were having more luck in blue) or that teams like Man U, Arsenal and Liverpool sell lots of replica kits in Asia (someone should tell him there is a reason for that and it aint the fact that they are red).

Astute business men do not alienate their customers because of lucky colours or piss poor market research.

It is no secret that he knows nothing about football, yet he is increasingly medaling in football affairs. No matter how sound or how mad his business plans are if he fucks up the team he wont have a business to promote in Asia.

Questions are being asked in the Malaysian parliament about who authorised the Malaysian tourist board to sponsor out shirts. This guy has dodgy written all over him.

You might think the club is more stable than ever now, but I become more worried every time he opens his gob. It may well be that he will convert his loans to shares and he may well keep his nose out of the football side of things. But so far his track record does not inspire confidence and trust.

And don’t start me on his dress sense. Astute business men do not wear £45 replica football tops with their $1,000 suits – and then say to a TV camera “Do I look stupid?”

I happened to be in Manchester last week and as the news of sacking of moody was announced I was walking around the national football museum. There was a massive section dedicated to football fans. “Football has always been about the fans” it said on the wall in font size two million. I stared at it and wept.


----------



## editor (Oct 20, 2013)




----------



## editor (Oct 21, 2013)

Sad that the fans have to go to such lengths just to get Tan to stick to his promises: 


> *Supporters' group urge Cardiff City to wear blue at all away games*
> Cardiff City Supporters’ Trust make appeal after board member Keith Morgan contacted Premier League to clarify rules on kits
> 
> Cardiff City have been urged to wear their traditional blue at all away games - barring a colour clash - by an official supporters group.
> ...


----------



## Gromit (Oct 21, 2013)

Which 'promise' was that?

Got evidence that it was a promise?


----------



## editor (Oct 21, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Which 'promise' was that?
> 
> Got evidence that it was a promise?


Oh, did I dream the blue away strip being announced? No, I didn't. Here it is: 









> Cardiff have confirmed they will now play in red rather than their traditional blue kit after the club's Malaysian owners formally unveiled a new image for the Welsh side. The switch – which also includes a new crest and takes effect immediately – comes after the club's hierarchy approved the decision at a board meeting.
> 
> The club have unveiled three new strips – a red home shirt, a blue away strip, and a third kit, which is mainly black. The new kits bear a redesigned badge, incorporating a main image of a dragon, with a small bluebird inserted underneath, and carrying the slogan "Fire and Passion".
> http://www.theguardian.com/football/2012/jun/06/cardiff-city-red-kit-blue


----------



## Gromit (Oct 22, 2013)

The guardian used the phrased blue away kit. Hardly a club promise to play all away matches in blue. 
That article isn't even this season either. Black kit. 

We have two alternate kits (just like last season). One blue, one yellow. 
Pressmen adding the tag away to one and not the other doesn't make either one the official away kit. 

Blue became available on the 19th oct. 
As promised a blue alternate is now available for this season. They haven't promised that we'll play in it though. The yellow has been our alternate of choice so far.


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Blue became available on the 19th oct.
> As promised a blue alternate is now available for this season. They haven't promised that we'll play in it though. The yellow has been our alternate of choice so far.


What terrible clothing related catastrophe do you think led to the blue kit being released months into the season, way after the red kit? Any ideas? No other club seems to have suffered the same problems.


----------



## alix (Oct 22, 2013)

Clint Iguana said:


> When Tan took over the club was in the region of £28m in debt. We are now in the region of £140m in debt. He has not actually put any money into the club, simply loaned it to them.
> 
> Promises were made some time ago that he would convert that debt into equity once he had done a deal with Sam. That deal is long since done but still no conversion of the debt. In fact, the most recent statement refers to the level of interest payments on future loans, which to me implies he is not planning on any conversion to equity any time soon.
> 
> ...


I can see you are proper fan and I applaud you for that mate you speak from the heart and I respect your view but i still hold we are better than any time in our entire history better players manager structure stadium so lets be positive as mao said a 1000 mile journey starts with just one step we are long way from our goal but we are going in the right direction 3 play offs and promotion fa cup finalists its a better story than when i saw them beat real madrid but lose the tie, our so called best side of yesteryear are no match for this one. Vincent Tan may not be the end of the story just a piece in the jigsaw so be patient and lets see where this journey takes us.Answer me this would you rather ten local business men struggling to find money for players languishing in the championship or worse say like portsmouth or leicester or nottingham or coventry all similar size cities or be playing man city or chelsea or man utd for those of us who have been around a while im sick of watching us play peterborough or orient or plymouth argyle et al


----------



## Gromit (Oct 22, 2013)

editor said:


> What terrible clothing related catastrophe do you think led to the blue kit being released months into the season, way after the red kit? Any ideas? No other club seems to have suffered the same problems.



Dunno. It's not the first or even the second time we've started a season minus a shirt. I recall two seasons where no fan could buy the home shirt for the 1st, 2nd and 3rd game of the season. Then the Joma neck size farce.


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Dunno. It's not the first or even the second time we've started a season minus a shirt. I recall two seasons where no fan could buy the home shirt for the 1st, 2nd and 3rd game of the season. Then the Joma neck size farce.


Except we weren't a _Premiership_ team then.


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2013)

Tan clearly really understands about what being a Cardiff fan is all about.


----------



## Favelado (Oct 28, 2013)

I fucking love this. He's a brilliant dickhead at least, not just a part-time one.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 28, 2013)

I've always said that hating another Welsh club is illogical when there are so many English clubs for us to hate. 

I can understand his confusion... Even though I hate the jacks. Football is illogical. 

The clubs themselves have never really joined in the hatred though. The clubs have helped each other out occasionally over the years. Kept it low key unlike when we helped Wrexham in their real time of need.


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2013)

He's taken away our heritage, our tradition, our colours, our badge and our nickname, and now he's trying to take away age-old rivalries.

And still some sheep go along with his bullshit and try to justify his meddling. It's embarrassing.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 28, 2013)

oh for fucks sake
it is tribal
school hates nearest other school
town hates nearest other town, same for city etc
just way it is

then obviously with football it is more obvious to all and grows with incidents along the way entrenching attitudes


----------



## deadringer (Oct 28, 2013)

editor said:


> He's taken away our heritage, our tradition, our colours, our badge and our nickname,* and now he's trying to take away age-old rivalries.*
> 
> And still some sheep go along with his bullshit and try to justify his meddling. It's embarrassing.



He's laying on food and drink for the visiting suits by the sounds of it


----------



## Favelado (Oct 28, 2013)

Gromit said:


> I've always said that hating another Welsh club is illogical when there are so many English clubs for us to hate.



It would be pretty fucking illogical playing in the English league at all in that case.


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2013)

It's like he's trying to strip off everything that made Cardiff City special and turn us into a homogeneous nothing team.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Oct 28, 2013)

editor said:


> It's like he's trying to strip off everything that made Cardiff City special and turn us into a homogeneous nothing team.


I dont think the fans are going to be nice to the jerks just cos he asked


----------



## shambler (Oct 28, 2013)

> "we should give them as warm a welcome as we can. *Just like when we go there.*"





Think I might actually be looking forward to the stick they give us over him


----------



## Clint Iguana (Oct 29, 2013)

> "we should give them as warm a welcome as we can. *Just like when we go there.*"



Last time i went down there, we had rockets launched at our bus*. 


(* _distress flares, rather than actual cruise missiles_)


----------



## Gromit (Oct 30, 2013)

Favelado said:


> It would be pretty fucking illogical playing in the English league at all in that case.



What's all this 'English league' nonsense? 

There is the Barclays Premier league (consisting mainly of foreigners) and The Football League. 

In Britain only the scots have a league worthy of appending a single country to the title. 

The league of Wales doesn't count as its rubbish.


----------



## Favelado (Oct 30, 2013)

Gromit said:


> What's all this 'English league' nonsense?
> 
> There is the Barclays Premier league (consisting mainly of foreigners) and The Football League.
> 
> ...



According to FIFA, UEFA and everyone else on the planet except you, it's the English league. We have an anomalous situation where some Welsh clubs play in the English league system, but the English system it is.


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2013)

Lots of rumours on Twitter than Malky Mackay has quit. Still it doesn't matter if he has - we can just get another friend of Tan's son to take charge!


----------



## ddraig (Oct 31, 2013)

oh dear! more  ism regarding new head of recruitment - wrong visa


> But it has now been claimed that Aspalyamov’s visa only allows him to work in this country on a 12-month internship.
> 
> Cardiff are now said to be working with the Home Office to ensure Aspalyamov can stay on in his role, and they are believed to be confident that the situation will be sorted out.


http://www.southwales-eveningpost.c...tory-20016867-detail/story.html#ixzz2jK6rGBkc


----------



## editor (Oct 31, 2013)

It's a fucking farce.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 31, 2013)

he has been asked to stand down while they investigate 
https://twitter.com/cardiffcitymad/status/395976112582721536


----------



## framed (Oct 31, 2013)

Farcical is the only way to describe it...

From the change of shirt colour to indulging his son and his friends, Cardiff City now epitomise the term 'a rich man's plaything'.


Edit: What about the _'fit and proper person' _test? Not that it's made any difference before, but these eejits are making Cardiff a laughing stock.


----------



## bendeus (Oct 31, 2013)

Gromit's 'if this were a normal corporate entity.....' metaphor is looking more and more threadbare.

If this was a normal corporate entity rather than a plutocrat madman's wank sock this wouldn't be happening, would it?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 1, 2013)

It gets worse



> Vincent Tan's level of interference in his role as Cardiff City's owner has extended to signing a player without the prior approval of Malky Mackay or any of the manager's recruitment and scouting staff. Etien Velikonja, a Slovenian forward who cost €2m (£1.7m), arrived at Cardiff unannounced last year and via a deal that involved Jorge Mendes, one of the world's most high-profile football agents.
> 
> Velikonja signed a four-year contract when he joined from NK Maribor in July 2012 but has played only 73 minutes of league football in 15 months and completed only one game, when he was named in the starting XI for the 2-1 FA Cup defeat at Macclesfield in January. The 24-year-old, who earns a five-figure weekly salary, has not made the substitutes' bench once this season and, based on his transfer fee alone, has so far cost Cardiff £10,000 for every minute that he has played.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 1, 2013)

It's never been boring being a Cardiff fan. Cardiff owners are a special breed. 

The difference now is that the national news is interested is our crap not just the western mail and echo.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 1, 2013)

Gromit said:


> It's never been boring being a Cardiff fan. Cardiff owners are a special breed.
> 
> The difference now is that the national news is interested is our crap not just the western mail and echo.


were they right to replace Moody with this young man?
is it good that more people can read about and see what is going on then?


----------



## Gromit (Nov 1, 2013)

It was always meant to be a temporary measure (if they are to be believed but innocent until proven guilty). Little did they know how temporary  Was he the right temporary appointment? From a PR angle no. From a performance angle? We'll never know now if he'd have performed or not. 

Is it good? Well editor keeps muttering about national embarrassment. If you care about such things then no. Info is useful to fans (even though what the press provides can hardly be considered info in the truest sense). Is useful to rival fans other than entertainment and ammo to bait us with? 

We already had a local source of info. Has the national press really added to that in a good way with their tabloid sports reporting?


----------



## Favelado (Nov 1, 2013)

Tan's buying the players too I see.


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2013)

Gromit said:


> It's never been boring being a Cardiff fan. Cardiff owners are a special breed.
> 
> The difference now is that the national news is interested is our crap not just the western mail and echo.


Did you not read the article above? He's buying players WITHOUT ASKING THE MANAGER. And look how much that useless player has cost the club already. Does that not concern you in the slightest?


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2013)

It's beyond a joke now.

*Owner's meddling has included suggesting tactical changes and substitutions from the stand during Premier League matches*


----------



## bendeus (Nov 1, 2013)

editor said:


> It's beyond a joke now.
> 
> *Owner's meddling has included suggesting tactical changes and substitutions from the stand during Premier League matches*



And it's going to get them relegated. The stupid twat is going to hole his 'investment' below the waterline.


----------



## Favelado (Nov 1, 2013)

Good luck with your next post Gromit.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 2, 2013)

Never been so ambivilant about a derby game against the Jacks. I feel totally disengaed. Been more excited about watching City play Plymouth Argyle. Damn you Tan.


----------



## Favelado (Nov 2, 2013)

Clint Iguana said:


> Never been so ambivilant about a derby game against the Jacks. I feel totally disengaed. Been more excited about watching City play Plymouth Argyle. Damn you Tan.



Conversely, I have never given a toss about a South Wales derby before, but will be tuning in for my latest fix of Cardiff gossip without fail tomorrow.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 3, 2013)

editor said:


> Did you not read the article above? He's buying players WITHOUT ASKING THE MANAGER. And look how much that useless player has cost the club already. Does that not concern you in the slightest?



Its always a concern. Like when Sam Hamman bought a load of ex-Wimbledon players without consulting Lennie Lawrence. I felt sorry for Gareth Ainsworth who was disliked by the manager through no fault of his own and could have made more of a difference for us if he'd been given a fair chance. 

That's life as a city supporter for you. Past and present.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Nov 3, 2013)

What lineup has Tan gone for today?


----------



## Yelkcub (Nov 3, 2013)

Watching this. Who are Cardiff's star players? Bellamy? I've always had sneaking admiration for his abrasive nature, if not the whole hitting team-mates with a golf club thing.

Who else?


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Nov 3, 2013)

Caulker and Turner are good centre backs.  Medel is a proper scrapper in midfield, Odemwingie is fast and scores a few but is very inconsistent.  Whittingham strikes a mean dead ball - scored loads in the Championship from midfield but not so far in the prem.


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Its always a concern. Like when Sam Hamman bought a load of ex-Wimbledon players without consulting Lennie Lawrence. I felt sorry for Gareth Ainsworth who was disliked by the manager through no fault of his own and could have made more of a difference for us if he'd been given a fair chance.
> 
> That's life as a city supporter for you. Past and present.


Just a 'concern' then.


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2013)

Only just now looked at the score. 1-0 to City with 5 minutes injury time added. Be good to beat the Jacks.


----------



## shambler (Nov 3, 2013)

Fuck yes


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 3, 2013)

Can't deny that Cardiff rode their luck very well indeed.

Swans were better for long periods, but in the end ...  <makes no further comment   >


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 3, 2013)

JonJo Shelvey on the wind up here


----------



## ddraig (Nov 3, 2013)

worra prick


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 3, 2013)

Fedayn said:


> JonJo Shelvey on the wind up here


 Mirror looking for a story where there is none. We were too happy about having done the Jacks to worry about some nobody being a dick head. No one was 'angered'


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 3, 2013)

Malaysian press having a pop now .... 



> Malaysian businessman and Cardiff City majority shareholder Tan Sri Vincent Tan was today called a "court jester" and accused of "boardroom buffoonery" by two British dailies ahead of his club's South Wales derby match with Swansea City tonight.



You can run but you cant hide!


----------



## Gromit (Nov 3, 2013)

editor said:


> Just a 'concern' then.



You were the one who asked doesn't it concern you? Why would I not use the same word in the answer?

Smacks of grabbing at straws for a  criticism to me


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2013)

Here's something else to possibly concern you or give you the opportunity to generate more excuses for this egotistical twat's actions:


> *Cardiff City owner Vincent Tan refuses to comment on Malky Mackay future - despite derby win*
> 
> Cardiff City owner Vincent Tan said he had "no comment" to make when asked directly whether he fears losing manager Malky Mackay amid continued off-field issues at the club.
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2013)

*like


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2013)

Oh look, The jacks have got a Union Jack.


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2013)




----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Nov 4, 2013)

1-0, cracking result.  Tan got his team selection spot on.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 4, 2013)




----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 4, 2013)

On reflection, I revise my earlier reaction -- Swansea were not playing well (hardly) at all. They kept possession well for a fair bit of time and passed nicely, but if you can't fucking score, that's no good on its own. Also Cardiff upped their tempo big time in the second half. That Gary Medal looked a pretty good player.

<reluctantly concedes that Cardiff deserved that result  >


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 4, 2013)

"As a Cardiff fan, think back to your first memory of the club. Stood (gone) on the terraces (gone) at Ninian Park (gone) watching the Bluebirds (gone) take to the field, a sea of blue shirts (gone) impatiently expecting their heroes to play for the badge (gone), for your beloved club (...gone?). With all that removed, what is there left to love? Fleeting success? The Premier League?
Cardiff may have won the battle yesterday, but the more you hear of Vincent Tan's ownership, the more it becomes apparent that they're losing the war"

From F365


----------



## editor (Nov 6, 2013)

Listen to the arrogant shit:

"Cardiff City owner Vincent Tan said there was no need to explain why he employed a 23 year old family friend as head of recruitment and refused to talk about the future of Malky Mackay."
http://www1.skysports.com/watch/vid...s/cardiff-city/9007974/tan-no-need-to-explain


----------



## ddraig (Nov 6, 2013)

imo he doesn't get how football works, thinks he does and thinks he can sort it as already a successful businessman, just another business init
also he is used to being the BIG man, number one and everyone that works for him has to bow (sometimes literally) to that
so with Malky he sees someone with the respect he thinks he deserves and is owed and is not getting it
obviously he can't have that! it is HIS club saved with HIS money so where is HIS respect
never mind Malky has earned it for a variety of reasons
Tan probably feels impotent and would love to get rid of Malky to 'shut everyone up' and to 'show who's boss' but maybe and hopefully is getting strong advice that things would get worse and not to do it.
just imo


----------



## Favelado (Nov 6, 2013)

What's the most offensive thing you can do in Malaysian culture? Find out and see if you can get at least half of the home crowd to do it during a game.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 6, 2013)

"butbutbut then he'll take his ball (and money) away and we won't be in the premiership and and and boohooo etc "


----------



## editor (Nov 7, 2013)

Even Risdale thinks what's happening at City is up the creek. 


> Former chairman Peter Ridsdale says recent events at Cardiff City portray a lack of logic in the club's running.
> Owner Vincent Tan replaced head of recruitment Iain Moody with 23-year-old Kazakh Alisher Apsalyamov, who has since stepped aside from his role temporarily over a visa issue.
> Ridsdale described Moody as boss Malky Mackay's "right-hand" man and hopes the manager's position will be unaffected.
> "There doesn't appear to be a lot of logic," said Ridsdale.
> ...



http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/24810726


----------



## bendeus (Nov 7, 2013)

Favelado said:


> What's the most offensive thing you can do in Malaysian culture? Find out and see if you can get at least half of the home crowd to do it during a game.



Possibly something to do with shoes? Seems to be a massive cuss in a number of Muslim countries. Imagine - a sea of blue shoes being waved towards the Director's box


----------



## bendeus (Nov 7, 2013)

editor said:


> Oh look, The jacks have got a Union Jack.



Love the little Welsh footnote in the bottom right corner - isn't that a dragon's tail?

They sure know who their masters are.


----------



## agricola (Nov 7, 2013)

editor said:


> Even Risdale thinks what's happening at City is up the creek.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/24810726



I do like the photo the BBC have accompanying that article, its almost as if they have captured Ridsdale's reaction to some club offering him a job.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## editor (Nov 10, 2013)

> Don't sack Mackay,Malky Mackay, I just don't think you understand,if you sack Mackay,Malky Mackay,your going to have a riot on you're hands!


----------



## editor (Nov 10, 2013)

bendeus said:


> Love the little Welsh footnote in the bottom right corner - isn't that a dragon's tail?
> 
> They sure know who their masters are.


It's an embarrassment.


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 10, 2013)

To sensible Swansea fans too.

Not all that convinced those idiot tossers are especially representative of Swansea fans in general. I'm not one myself, and I don't have any particular reason to defend anything or even argue the point much. Just posting as a Swansea resident who's been to a fair few home games on and off since I moved here (only ten mins walk away from deb's house, after all).

IME you get at most one or two  'union' flags and a lot more Welsh ones, solely club-themed ones, etc. Only trying to be fairminded here.


----------



## editor (Nov 10, 2013)

William of Walworth said:


> IME you get at most one or two  'union' flags and a lot more Welsh ones, solely club-themed ones, etc.


I've never seen one at Cardiff. Unforgivable, if you're a Welsh supporter, IMO.


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 11, 2013)

I don't disagree at all and if I was Swansea myself, I'd want them out, no messing.

Just saying they're an idiot minority as far as I can work out. Definitely outnumbered by miles by people who have nothing to do with it.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 11, 2013)

William of Walworth said:


> IME you get at most one or two  'union' flags and a lot more Welsh ones, solely club-themed ones, etc. Only trying to be fairminded here.



I never saw one when growing up...sad times.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 11, 2013)

sorry editor this'll make your blood boil some more
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/sport/...video-vincent-tan-responds-protesting-6292256


----------



## ddraig (Nov 11, 2013)

maybe this will redress it a bit
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/sport/football/football-news/wrexham-fan-andy-gilpin-would-6292361


> The price for that is that it’s not their club any more.
> 
> Change the shirt colour to red? How about a trip to Anfield to ease the pain?
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2013)

Tan wants to own 95 per cent of the Red Dragon Birds, and then he'll probably float Cardiff on the Malaysian Stock Exchange later this year. 
Fuck. Modern. Football. 
http://www.dailystar.co.uk/sport/football/351214/Vincent-Tan-looking-for-greater-Cardiff-control


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 17, 2013)

editor said:


> Tan wants to own 95 per cent of the Red Dragon Birds, and then he'll probably float Cardiff on the Malaysian Stock Exchange later this year.
> Fuck. Modern. Football.
> http://www.dailystar.co.uk/sport/football/351214/Vincent-Tan-looking-for-greater-Cardiff-control


Probably relocate them to Malaysia and rename them Malaysian Tigers or some such bollox......


----------



## Gromit (Nov 17, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> Probably relocate them to Malaysia and rename them Malaysian Tigers or some such bollox......


So premiership teams will travel overseas for away matches will they?

Idiot.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 17, 2013)

Gromit said:


> So premiership teams will travel overseas for away matches will they?
> 
> Idiot.


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2013)

The farce continues.
Carl Curtis: Why Vincent Tan must leave the football side of Cardiff City to football people
"The biggest discussion point is that of our identity. Our colour has changed, the club badge has altered and still today there is a refusal to rule out changing our name."


----------



## Gromit (Nov 19, 2013)

When you said farce continues I thought something new had happened not merely that a self publicising hack had been wasting column inches with a "if it was up to me/how I see it" piece. It's like publishing Mr Bloke down the pub. It's ain't journalism. 

I'm only amazed he didn't mention Sam "he keeps me in the know cause we're bestest buddies" Hamman. Curtis used to get laughed off the message boards for his wideboy claims of privileged insider info.


----------



## editor (Nov 19, 2013)

Gromit said:


> When you said farce continues I thought something new had happened not merely that a self publicising hack had been wasting column inches with a "if it was up to me/how I see it" piece. It's like publishing Mr Bloke down the pub. It's ain't journalism.
> 
> I'm only amazed he didn't mention Sam "he keeps me in the know cause we're bestest buddies" Hamman. Curtis used to get laughed off the message boards for his wideboy claims of privileged insider info.


Feel good that Sam Hamman has unilaterally been declared 'life president of the club'  without asking any of the fans, do you?

In fact, is there _anything_ that Tan can do to Cardiff that might make you question his antics?


----------



## Gromit (Nov 19, 2013)

editor said:


> Feel good that Sam Hamman has unilaterally been declared 'life president of the club'  without asking any of the fans, do you?
> 
> In fact, is there _anything_ that Tan can do to Cardiff that might make you question his antics?



The author you quoted is ecstatic about it. He campaigned for years for Sam to have a place back at the club and ironically its the man he is slating that brought his wet dream to fruition. 

Personally I was glad to see the back of both Sam and Risdale. 

You may dislike Tan but he is a damn sight more honest than either of them.


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2013)

The arrogant cunt who is renaming Hull sounds_* exactly *_like Tan.


> *Hull City owner offers refund over 'Tigers' name change*
> • Assem Allam makes vow to club's season-ticket holders
> • 'If [the fans] are not happy, they can stay away'
> 
> ...


http://www.theguardian.com/football/2013/nov/20/hull-city-owner-refund-tigers-name-change


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 24, 2013)

This afternoon i will be giving my full support to Cardiff City.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 24, 2013)

Beautiful goal and well deserved 1-1


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 24, 2013)

I still can't work out how Rooney is still on the pitch


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 24, 2013)

Get in 2-2


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 24, 2013)

Great result for Cardiff, a well deserved point. The home crowd were amazing, so much noise often missing at many other grounds in the league.
We (Arsenal) have to go there on Saturday, it's going to be tough.


----------



## spacemonkey (Nov 24, 2013)

DONT SACK MACKAY, MALKAY MACKAY,
I JUST DONT THINK TAN UNDERSTANDS
THAT IF HE SACKS MAKAY, MALKAY MACKAY,
THEN HE'LL HAVE A RIOT ON HIS HANDS.

Fair play to the city fans, this chant sounded amazing!!


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2013)

I didn't watch the game, but that was a good result.


----------



## strung out (Nov 24, 2013)

Mackay is a great manager, but a gutless, sell out, twat. Seeing him stood there in his interviews wearing that red and black tie is pretty sickening.

Fair fucking play to those of you CCFC fans with principles. I know I've done my fair share of winding you lot up in the past, but I don't think I could stomach what's happened to Cardiff at my club (as awful as we are right now)  Not as bad as Franchise FC, but not too far off imo.


----------



## steeplejack (Nov 25, 2013)

Vincent Tan is also investing heavily in FK Sarajevo; there's been a lot about the Malaysia consortium in the papers lately

apparently there is some formal tie up between the two clubs. Sarajevo are pish this season, no announcement yet that their maroon jerseys are to turn red, however.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## Favelado (Nov 25, 2013)

steeplejack said:


> Vincent Tan is also investing heavily in FK Sarajevo; there's been a lot about the Malaysia consortium in the papers lately
> 
> apparently there is some formal tie up between the two clubs. Sarajevo are pish this season, no announcement yet that their maroon jerseys are to turn red, however.



I'd think pretty carefully before I started fucking around with team colours/names in the Balkans.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 28, 2013)

City stadium to be rebranded as a travel agents


----------



## editor (Nov 29, 2013)




----------



## Dandred (Nov 29, 2013)

At least it's mostly blue.


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2013)

This cunt sounds just like Tan again:


> Hull owner Assem Allam has told fans "they can die as soon as they want" in response to protests about his plans to change the club's name.
> 
> Allam, who took over in 2010, infuriated some supporters with his idea to rebrand the club Hull Tigers.
> 
> ...


http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/25174266


----------



## editor (Dec 16, 2013)

More comedy: 


> Cardiff City boss Malky Mackay's plans upset owner Vincent Tan
> 
> Cardiff City owner Vincent Tan is "extremely upset" after manager Malky Mackay said he was hoping to recruit three new players in the January transfer window.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/25409755


----------



## ddraig (Dec 17, 2013)

https://twitter.com/paddypower/status/412918954818932737


----------



## editor (Dec 17, 2013)

Well, it seems that I may be going to one last game seeing as I've been bought a ticket for their Boxing Day match against whoever it is they're playing. Be interesting to see if I find any of the magic remains for me. Hope I'm not sat next to some twats in red shirts.


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2013)

Tan Out, ffs. 



> Liverpool's Rodgers stunned by Malky Mackay's Cardiff situation
> 
> Liverpool manager Brendan Rodgers says he is astonished by the situation fellow boss Malky Mackay finds himself in at Cardiff City.
> Mackay has been criticised by Cardiff owner Vincent Tan for revealing that he hoped to recruit three new players in the January transfer window but says he does not plan to resign.
> ...


----------



## agricola (Dec 19, 2013)

editor said:


> Tan Out, ffs.



I especially liked Rodgers stroking his own ego in the midst of that.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 19, 2013)

agricola said:


> I especially liked Rodgers stroking his own ego in the midst of that.



Which bit was that then?


----------



## agricola (Dec 19, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> Which bit was that then?



1:06 and onwards, you can see the smugness briefly flicker across his face.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 19, 2013)

agricola said:


> 1:06 and onwards, you can see the smugness briefly flicker across his face.



I think you might be a bit autistic.


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2013)

agricola said:


> I especially liked Rodgers stroking his own ego in the midst of that.


I think you must be viewing a different clip to me.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 19, 2013)

malky gone - hes done it, he's really gone and done it.


----------



## spacemonkey (Dec 19, 2013)

Clint Iguana said:


> malky gone - hes done it, he's really gone and done it.


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2013)

Things are only going to get worse. What manager is going to want to take on this job?


----------



## spacemonkey (Dec 19, 2013)

editor said:


> Things are only going to get worse. What manager is going to want to take on this job?



Fuck knows, but with any hope sacking Malky will be the beginning of the end for Tan. We'll get relegated, his £100m will disappear, we'll go into administration and we can start again. 

If he sacks him I don't think I can turn up for the rest of the season. Supporting Malky (and a handful of players) was about the only thing I had left.


----------



## steeplejack (Dec 19, 2013)

I thought it would be difficult to top Steve Clarke's sacking on the ludicrous-o-meter, but that one does it.

No doubt an unknown Moldovan 21 year old with no visa is being lined up for the hot seat. It seems that the only bullet point on a CV needed to manage the Cardiff franchise is the ability to say "Yes Mr Tan".

I hope they are now relegated in humilating fashion. I've seen some crazy chairmen in my time but this guy tops them all. He's completely nuts.


----------



## tommers (Dec 19, 2013)

That's mental.


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 19, 2013)

That "fit and proper" test should include a psych exam


----------



## agricola (Dec 19, 2013)

editor said:


> Things are only going to get worse. What manager is going to want to take on this job?


----------



## bendeus (Dec 19, 2013)

Moustachioed nincompoop torpedoes own investment, non-shocka!

What an utter, utter cunt. A cunt's cunt. A cunty fucking cunting cuntbucket.

Good luck, Malky. Your talent, leadership and dignity will not have gone unnoticed by those owners of Premiership and championship clubs who aren't certifiable.

As for you, Tan.......


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 19, 2013)

No offence to Cardiff fans, but I hope we get into double figures against you on Saturday and tan Tan's arse.


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2013)

Every Cardiff fan who clapped along to Tan's megalomaniac antics has played a part in the club reaching this low point.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 19, 2013)

not to mention


----------



## ddraig (Dec 19, 2013)

support from the darts


----------



## Notorious J.I.M (Dec 19, 2013)

I feel sorry for the fans. Mackay will walk into another job (West Brom perhaps) but the club are going down. Can't see anyone with any credibility agreeing to manage them now.


----------



## strung out (Dec 19, 2013)

They'll get a decent foreign manager no problem I reckon, sadly.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 20, 2013)

Good job English football has the fit and proper test....oh wait


----------



## aylee (Dec 20, 2013)

This guy Tan really is a prize nob-end, isn't he?


----------



## tommers (Dec 20, 2013)

What's the deal with the money?  Isn't he saying they overspent by 15 million?  Who signs that off?


----------



## belboid (Dec 20, 2013)

tommers said:


> What's the deal with the money?  Isn't he saying they overspent by 15 million?  Who signs that off?


the YTS lad


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 20, 2013)

*Eta:  Scrub that. (((*Remind myself to check out the BBC website before relying on the word of Urban.)))


----------



## editor (Dec 20, 2013)

This doesn't look good:

*Cardiff City: Malky Mackay's future as manager remains unclear*
Malky Mackay's future as Cardiff manager remains unclear after he failed to attend Friday's news conference.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/25460571


----------



## ddraig (Dec 20, 2013)

you'd think he would at least wait til a match was lost


----------



## editor (Dec 20, 2013)

ddraig said:


> you'd think he would at least wait til a match was lost


Malky is the only person coming out of this farce with any dignity.


----------



## big eejit (Dec 20, 2013)

editor said:


> This doesn't look good:
> 
> *Cardiff City: Malky Mackay's future as manager remains unclear*
> Malky Mackay's future as Cardiff manager remains unclear after he failed to attend Friday's news conference.
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/25460571



I'm not sure how they square the headline on that story with the opening line - "The 41-year-old was given an ultimatum on Monday by owner Vincent Tan to resign or be sacked."

That seems fairly clear to me.


----------



## editor (Dec 20, 2013)

big eejit said:


> I'm not sure how they square the headline on that story with the opening line - "The 41-year-old was given an ultimatum on Monday by owner Vincent Tan to resign or be sacked."
> 
> That seems fairly clear to me.


Maybe because that cunt Tan has a record for saying one thing and doing the opposite?


----------



## big eejit (Dec 20, 2013)

editor said:


> Maybe because that cunt Tan has a record for saying one thing and doing the opposite?



Seems that the only reason Mackay is still there is cos Tan can't bear the thought of paying him off. But he surely will soon and set his lawyers to disputing the amount.


----------



## spacemonkey (Dec 20, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/25464611


----------



## ddraig (Dec 20, 2013)

fuckinell


----------



## Favelado (Dec 20, 2013)

Household name at another _British _club. Is that a reference to Scotland then or what? Whoever it is, they're either really stupid or clever enough to be happy to get scaked after a year with a pay-off.


----------



## big eejit (Dec 20, 2013)

Household name - Andrex?

Will be used to dealing with arseholes at least.


----------



## fen_boy (Dec 20, 2013)

'arry?


----------



## Favelado (Dec 20, 2013)

He would wouldn't he?


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Dec 20, 2013)

fen_boy said:


> 'arry?


Got to be hasn't it?

Warnock's not in a job at present is he?


----------



## editor (Dec 20, 2013)

So he sacked Dave Jones (who was easily one of the best managers we've had for decades) and now he;s going to sack another excellent manager. The twat.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 20, 2013)

sure i saw something last night suggesting DJ might be coming back!


----------



## ddraig (Dec 20, 2013)

https://vine.co/v/h0xtA0iUVlT


----------



## big eejit (Dec 20, 2013)

Surely Tan has to sack Mackay pronto. Someone just made point on Radio 5 that if Cardiff go to Liverpool and beat them 3-0* it's going to be almost impossible to sack him.

* unlikely but by no means impossible in the circs


----------



## ddraig (Dec 20, 2013)

he's on the plane to the 'Pool
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/sport/football/football-news/cardiff-city-latest-malky-mackay-6436370


----------



## poisondwarf (Dec 20, 2013)

Modern football eh..Tan is a pug faced bell-end of the highest order.


----------



## editor (Dec 20, 2013)

Good piece in the Guardian: 


> Out went a hundred years of tradition, the blue shirts became red and the Bluebird was replaced by a dragon "to show the fusion of Welsh and Malaysian cultures".
> 
> The scarf giveaway was the last straw for my teenage son. One look at the stadium wrapped in free red scarves and he was off, never to return. He now goes to watch Hereford instead. It split us as a family. My wife and I had taken him to watch "The City" as a babe in arms. His room was a shrine to players present and past. We even arranged our family holidays around the pre-season friendlies. Not any more.





> Tan has invested heavily in the club (albeit through loans attracting 7% interest) and, through the hard work of Mackay, delivered Premier League football to Cardiff. But the ultimatum to Malky in an email to "walk or get sacked" could be the last straw for many supporters. There was a protest at the stadium on Friday and there are rumblings of more at Saturday afternoon's game at Liverpool.





> It is not so much what Tan does but the way he goes about it. Despite several requests I have only met Tan Sri Vincent Tan – to give him his honourable Malaysian title – once, at a reception in London to celebrate our promotion to the Premier League. Mackay was there too. It was a night of smiles and handshakes. I cornered Tan. "You could be the greatest man in this club's history," I told him, "just compromise with us on the colours." Tan was not for turning. "Find yourself a new owner," he said politely but sharply, "and convince him."
> http://www.theguardian.com/football/blog/2013/dec/20/cardiff-city-fans-vincent-tan-malky-mckay



I'm thinking Boxing Day may prove more interesting than I expected.


----------



## T & P (Dec 20, 2013)

How does foreign club ownership in the PL compare with other European leagues? I can't imagine it being nearly as common in the likes of Germany, France or Spain as it is here. 

It is a big fucking problem in fact.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 21, 2013)

The Malaysian take on things.....



> *Why allow Vincent Tan taxpayers’ money to embarrass Malaysia? – Ee May Lee*
> *December 21, 2013*
> 
> At a time when our Prime Minister touts that the government is doing all it can to curb our spiraling deficit, it seems puzzling that they were more than eager to splurge RM15 million to aid Vincent Tan in his sponsorship for Cardiff City.
> ...


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 21, 2013)

Looks like the picture editor over at the BBC Football website got the Citizen Smith box set for his or her Christmas.


----------



## Favelado (Dec 21, 2013)

What's this weird blue kit you're in? Looks _wrong._


----------



## editor (Dec 21, 2013)

Football's been sold down the river. 

Owners wreak havoc at Cardiff and Hull while football stands silent
http://www.theguardian.com/football/blog/2013/dec/20/owners-cardiff-city-hull-city-fans-football


----------



## Favelado (Dec 21, 2013)

Ovation from home and away fans for Malky there. LFC always good for a bit of solidarity where it's due I feel.


----------



## editor (Dec 21, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Ovation from home and away fans for Malky there. LFC always good for a bit of solidarity where it's due I feel.


There was a really good vibe between both sets of fans in the Carling Cup final too.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 21, 2013)

clip of Malky leaving the field and City fans chants
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/25478367

so messed up if he is got rid of


----------



## bendeus (Dec 21, 2013)

Heard from a friend of a good source close to Mackay that the issue is down to both a mixture of Tan's megalomania and his utter lack of understanding of the game. Apparently it's taken as read that when given a transfer budget a manager sees that as the up front cash for purchasing players, and that additional monies, such as bonuses, agents' fees and other overheads are taken as read as being an extra. Tan didn't understand this, and apparently Mackay was unaware of this ignorance when he spent up to the £30m allocated , and hence all the shrill bleating of going significantly over budget.

The source also asserts that Tan is 'completely mad', which I'd imagine would come as no surprise to anybody.


----------



## bendeus (Dec 21, 2013)

ddraig said:


> clip of Malky leaving the field and City fans chants
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/25478367
> 
> so messed up if he is got rid of



Awesome sendoff. I hope those supporters start to turn the screw by ceasing to turn up for home games.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm a swans fan and fuckin disgusted on how Tan has treated Malky.
Seriously fucked up.
I can't believe my childhood rivals are reduced to this...


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Dec 21, 2013)

ddraig said:


> clip of Malky leaving the field and City fans chants
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/25478367
> 
> so messed up if he is got rid of



Who are the (approx) 14 dickheads wearing red shirts?

Regardless of whether you've accepted the colour change or not, everyone going to that match today must surely have known that it's either Tan or Malky.  A chance to almost literally nail your colours to the mast.

Cardiff is depressing   I'm a Spurs fan, seeing what's going on with this utter cunt has made me realise that to my shame I was nowhere near anti enough to the Stratford move.  So glad we came out of that at WHL, here's hoping Cardiff come out blue.  Supporters Trust owned with safe standing and cheap kids' tickets would be nice too.


----------



## editor (Dec 21, 2013)

bendeus said:


> Awesome sendoff. I hope those supporters start to turn the screw by ceasing to turn up for home games.


I actually can't wait for the Boxing Day match now. I don't normally wear footie shirts to games, but I'll be wearing my blue City shirt. Fuck Tan. Fuck modern football. Fuck the Premiership and the FA.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 21, 2013)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...ksson-to-replace-Malky-Mackay-as-manager.html
Thats all you need,skirt chasing mercenary Sven


----------



## Gromit (Dec 22, 2013)

Malky has committed one and a half time the budget. When talking millions I'm not surprised Tan is upset. 

Malky is acting like all innocent and like Tan should have known that's how things work when he knows full well how naive it is when it comes to the ways of football. Half again on bonuses. Come on he's tried it on and got caught. 

He should resign but no manager resigns without a large golden handshake these days.


----------



## Favelado (Dec 22, 2013)

Gromit's boring trolling aside - what is the situation with the transfer budget? Is Tan lying about that?


----------



## tommers (Dec 22, 2013)

I don't think it's trolling but i asked who signs off the money and didn't get a reply.  Surely it's not malky?  Which would kind of mess up tan's story.


----------



## sunny jim (Dec 22, 2013)

An apt drink maybe......


----------



## ddraig (Dec 22, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Malky has committed one and a half time the budget. When talking millions I'm not surprised Tan is upset.
> 
> Malky is acting like all innocent and like Tan should have known that's how things work when he knows full well how naive it is when it comes to the ways of football. Half again on bonuses. Come on he's tried it on and got caught.
> 
> He should resign but no manager resigns without a large golden handshake these days.


really? you don't support Malky?


----------



## sunny jim (Dec 22, 2013)

Cardiff fans after todays match


----------



## Dan U (Dec 22, 2013)

tommers said:


> I don't think it's trolling but i asked who signs off the money and didn't get a reply.  Surely it's not malky?  Which would kind of mess up tan's story.



No way does the sign off rest with Malky. Why bother with a Chief Exec etc. I posted earlier in the thread but it was previously reported the Chief Exec who would have the sign off responsibility is a mate of Tan's. All this stuff about the budget overspend sounds like spin to me. 

If the Chief Exec and Finance Director allow one of the main expenditures of any organisation to be over spent, and then claim they don't understand how the that expenditure line on their p & L actually works, it's clear they are not fit for purpose, not the manager imo. 

Those two are the custodian of the numbers, not the manager.


----------



## Geri (Dec 22, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Malky has committed one and a half time the budget. When talking millions I'm not surprised Tan is upset.
> 
> Malky is acting like all innocent and like Tan should have known that's how things work when he knows full well how naive it is when it comes to the ways of football. Half again on bonuses. Come on he's tried it on and got caught.
> 
> He should resign but no manager resigns without a large golden handshake these days.


 
You're a fucking idiot.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 22, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Malky has committed one and a half time the budget. When talking millions I'm not surprised Tan is upset.
> 
> Malky is acting like all innocent and like Tan should have known that's how things work when he knows full well how naive it is when it comes to the ways of football. Half again on bonuses. Come on he's tried it on and got caught.
> 
> He should resign but no manager resigns without a large golden handshake these days.



I have always given you the benefit of the doubt up till now - we all have different opinions - but this is just ridiculous. Malky does not sign the cheques - you need to look elsewhere to lay the blame for that one.


----------



## bendeus (Dec 22, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Malky has committed one and a half time the budget. When talking millions I'm not surprised Tan is upset.
> 
> Malky is acting like all innocent and like Tan should have known that's how things work when he knows full well how naive it is when it comes to the ways of football. Half again on bonuses. Come on he's tried it on and got caught.
> 
> He should resign but no manager resigns without a large golden handshake these days.


Really? At what point do you feel that you turned into a joke poster?


----------



## Epico (Dec 22, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Malky has committed one and a half time the budget. When talking millions I'm not surprised Tan is upset.
> 
> Malky is acting like all innocent and like Tan should have known that's how things work when he knows full well how naive it is when it comes to the ways of football. Half again on bonuses. Come on he's tried it on and got caught.
> 
> He should resign but no manager resigns without a large golden handshake these days.



If we dumped you in a river, you'd float upstream just to be different, wouldn't you?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## Favelado (Dec 22, 2013)

No excuse for Billy Ray Cyrus, whatever the circumstances.


----------



## editor (Dec 22, 2013)

tommers said:


> I don't think it's trolling but i asked who signs off the money and didn't get a reply.  Surely it's not malky?  Which would kind of mess up tan's story.


Don't forget that Tan bought an expensive player for the club himself without even asking the manager/playing staff etc.


----------



## editor (Dec 22, 2013)

sunny jim said:


> Cardiff fans after todays match


That one of the few things I've seen about Cardiff that have managed to pull my heartstrings again. Fantastic stuff.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 22, 2013)

Excellent article in Austrailian press

he really is a global laughing stock



> Cardiff City owner Vincent Tan was besieged. His own supporters hurled abuse incessantly, The Kop applauded, and the target of what can only be described as Tan's corporate bullying, his coach Malky Mackay, found himself among friends. Anfield is usually considered a fortress, but even in defeat it must have been like a sanctuary to the Cardiff manager.
> 
> When Mackay finally took his seat in the Anfield press room an hour after the final whistle, the Cardiff fans were still singing his name, demanding his continued employment and calling for Tan's resignation.
> 
> It is rare that the beaten manager on Merseyside gets a standing ovation from both sets of supporters, but there was no desire to trample on any graves here. ''You're being sacked in the morning,'' is the usual chant of choice. But when the dismissal has already been confirmed before kick-off, the football community has a habit of showing it does have a conscience after all.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 22, 2013)

Epico said:


> If we dumped you in a river, you'd float upstream just to be different, wouldn't you?



Only on a cyber stream. 

I love been a city fan if only because it's never ever boring. There's more drama than a hundred Eastenders omnibuses. 

I really want Wales to have two premiership teams. It's unfortunate that being the plaything of rich foreigners has been the only route to us thanks to years of zero support (bordering on hindrance) from the rugby loving Cardiff City Council. 

Even I'm beginning to think the price is too high and that fans need to realise that voting with one's feet and hurting the club they love is the only way to remove Tan. But which cunt comes next? There is always a new cunt to take up the reins. If they aren't  stamping on the whims of fans then they are sucking up to the fans whilst secretly sucking the club financially  with vampiric glee.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 22, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Gromit's boring trolling aside - what is the situation with the transfer budget? Is Tan lying about that?



Too many football novices involved up top. Tan has delegated the chairman role but neither he nor the chair knew about appearance bonuses?!!! 

I thought having proper business people at the club would be a good thing but they are learning lessons the hard way at a time when we can't really afford it.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 22, 2013)

spared for now  http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/25486597


> Cardiff owner Vincent Tan has lifted his threat to sack manager Malky Mackay and the pair will hold talks in an attempt to salvage their relationship.
> 
> Tan sent Mackay an email last Monday telling him to resign or be sacked.
> 
> But with the 41-year-old Scot refusing to walk away voluntarily, Tan is now prepared for a possible reconciliation.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 22, 2013)

shouldn't laugh but it is kind of a bit funny
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/lifestyle/fun-stuff/14-pictures-vincent-tan-looking-6439452


----------



## sunny jim (Dec 22, 2013)

ddraig said:


> shouldn't laugh but it is kind of a bit funny
> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/lifestyle/fun-stuff/14-pictures-vincent-tan-looking-6439452


----------



## ddraig (Dec 24, 2013)

Tan buys another club FK Sarajevo and intends to forge links between the 2! 
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...establish-cooperation-deal-between-clubs.html


----------



## editor (Dec 24, 2013)

I don't think I've met a single person in Cardiff who has a good word to say about Tan. I hope it really kicks off at the game tomorrow


----------



## Favelado (Dec 24, 2013)

ddraig said:


> Tan buys another club FK Sarajevo and intends to forge links between the 2!
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...establish-cooperation-deal-between-clubs.html



Probably best not to uspet fans of that team. Don't change the strip to a Serbian flag or anything. Locals a little rowdier than in Cardiff.


----------



## editor (Dec 26, 2013)

Feels a little strange putting on my  blue scarf and heading on down to the City today, but the main attraction for me is the protests.


----------



## steeplejack (Dec 26, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Probably best not to uspet fans of that team. Don't change the strip to a Serbian flag or anything. Locals a little rowdier than in Cardiff.



it's a bizarre purchase. No one with any business sense whatsoever invests anything in BiH at present. FK are at a low-ish ebb and it will be hard to attract players to the Bosnian premier league which is of low quality. It's hard to see any Cardiff youngester benefitting from playing in front of 500 fans at Vitez or Rudar.

Maybe he has an eye on FK being invited to join the new Balkan league starting in two seasons time. Very, very odd.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 26, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-25518726
protest story on 10 most read of bbc


----------



## editor (Dec 26, 2013)

In the pub in the way to the ground. I hope to hear much a-protesting inside.


----------



## editor (Dec 26, 2013)

Man was that awful.


----------



## editor (Dec 26, 2013)

Cardiff were outclassed, outplayed and outsung in a game that surely marks the end of Malky. We were like a mid table Championship team. Zero passion. Zero fire. Awful.


----------



## spacemonkey (Dec 26, 2013)

editor said:


> Cardiff were outclassed, outplayed and outsung in a game that surely marks the end of Malky. We were like a mid table Championship team. Zero passion. Zero fire. Awful.



I wasn't at the game, but watched a stream and it looked like our worst performance of the season. 

All the shit that's happened this week was bound to have rubbed off on the players though. I was convinced we'd get thumped today.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 27, 2013)

We missed Gary Medal dreadfully. 

Taylor and Whits were shocking. 

Campbell played well but got no protection from the officials.


----------



## editor (Dec 27, 2013)

You can't blame the officials for that dire performance. And the streams of 'fans' leaving as soon as the third goal went in? Embarrassing.


----------



## editor (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm hearing that Malky has gone.


----------



## editor (Dec 27, 2013)

Yep. He's toast. 

' The Board of Directors at #CardiffCity have relieved Malky Mackay of his duties. A new first team manager will be appointed in due course.'


----------



## steeplejack (Dec 27, 2013)

Mackay sacked


----------



## ddraig (Dec 27, 2013)

booooooooooooo


----------



## Gromit (Dec 27, 2013)

editor said:


> You can't blame the officials for that dire performance. And the streams of 'fans' leaving as soon as the third goal went in? Embarrassing.



Not blaming officials for the poor play. I am blaming them for ruining a few rare bits of good play. Doubt the result would have changed but our goal difference might have improved slightly.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 27, 2013)

Glad I don't have to listen to achey breaky heart any more. /silver lining

Relieved of duty. Not sacked as such. 

Will he be a gardening leave pundit like Dave Jones or will they actually stump up the cash to sack him properly?


----------



## framed (Dec 27, 2013)

Former Manchester United striker Ole Gunnar Solskjaer has been installed as the early favourite to replace Mackay...

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...medium=newsletter&utm_campaign=world-football


----------



## editor (Dec 27, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Glad I don't have to listen to achey breaky heart any more. /silver lining


Oh, I'm *so* glad you won't have to listen to the sound of fans daring to express a message of support for the manager any more. It must be such a relief. 

And now that Tan has once again done exactly what he wants and shown that he doesn't give a fuck about the fans, the Cardiff Dragons renaming can't be far away.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 27, 2013)

An empty ground speaks volumes.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 27, 2013)

*America, meet Vincent Tan, the worst owner in sports*


> *Vincent Tan is the owner of Cardiff City F.C., a team based out of Wales that plays in the Premier League.*
> 
> *
> Cardiff City fans do not like Vincent Tan, who is from Malaysia and made his billions bringing McDonald’s to his home country. They don’t like Tan for the usual reasons fans don’t like an owner — an unwillingness to spend money to improve the team, tension between ownership and the team’s management, etc.
> ...


----------



## editor (Dec 27, 2013)

Ah, Vincent Tan. Doing such great things for the Malaysian brand.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 27, 2013)

framed said:


> Former Manchester United striker Ole Gunnar Solskjaer has been installed as the early favourite to replace Mackay...
> 
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...medium=newsletter&utm_campaign=world-football


 I might have a punt on Sven ,most clubs with a bit if money with owners who know little about football normally sound him out.


----------



## framed (Dec 27, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> I might have a punt on Sven ,most clubs with a bit if money with owners who know little about football normally sound him out.



He's been mentioned in relation to a couple of vacancies recently, might be worth a speculative punt, but anyone who actually employs him must be completely ignorant of his record and the Premiership... _Enter The Red Dragon_ - Vincent Tan.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## editor (Dec 27, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> An empty ground speaks volumes.


I doubt if I'll ever set foot in the place again while Tan is still trashing the place.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 27, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> An empty ground speaks volumes.





editor said:


> I doubt if I'll ever set foot in the place again while Tan is still trashing the place.


Sadly, as with practically every other club, I doubt enough fans would stay away to make a serious impact.

I would absolutely _love_ it to happen, I think it would be a great moment for football fans of all teams, I just really doubt it would. Live and dream, eh?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 27, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Sadly, as with practically every other club, I doubt enough fans would stay away to make a serious impact.
> 
> I would absolutely _love_ it to happen, I think it would be a great moment for football fans of all teams, I just really doubt it would. Live and dream, eh?


Whilst it would impact on the atmosphere, with 24,000 + season ticket holders - finanically tan would not really give a toss.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 27, 2013)

If fans don't like it go the FC United route


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 27, 2013)

Clint Iguana said:


> Whilst it would impact on the atmosphere, with 24,000 + season ticket holders - finanically tan would not really give a toss.


Aye, fair point. Might start something at least, gain a bit of support and momentum.

Other clubs could run an "adopt a Cardiff fan scheme" where they go to other matches in their Cardiff gear


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 27, 2013)

bet 365 giving 20/1 odds on Tan as next manager


----------



## editor (Dec 27, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> If fans don't like it go the FC United route


It's a lot more complicated for Cardiff though because any new team would have to either play in the Welsh League or physically play in England to compete in the English pyramid, and that's what stopped the earlier effort - no one could agree.

Personally, I'd see no point at all in playing in the Welsh League.


----------



## editor (Dec 27, 2013)

Clint Iguana said:


> bet 365 giving 20/1 odds on Tan as next manager


----------



## editor (Dec 27, 2013)

And would you believe it?

Next Cardiff City boss promised extensive funds in January


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 27, 2013)

editor said:


> And would you believe it?
> 
> Next Cardiff City boss promised extensive funds in January



Dont think he can be trusted on any promise though.

Has now backed off from meeting he agreed to have with the trust


----------



## tommers (Dec 27, 2013)

Malky overspent but the next guy has "limitless funds" for January.

Ahuh.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## bendeus (Dec 27, 2013)

tommers said:


> Malky overspent but the next guy has "limitless funds" for January.
> 
> Ahuh.



Yeah. Funny, that.

Wenger it is, then.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Dec 27, 2013)

What's the betting Tan's so stupid and arrogant that he's already asked Ferguson?


----------



## pinched_nerve (Dec 27, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/25530214

Then this twat weighs in. I hope Tan takes the message on board to the letter and has a crack at managing.


----------



## editor (Dec 27, 2013)

pinched_nerve said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/25530214
> 
> Then this twat weighs in. I hope Tan takes the message on board to the letter and has a crack at managing.


Jeez. Just when you thought the farce couldn't get any more embarrassing,


----------



## bendeus (Dec 27, 2013)

pinched_nerve said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/25530214
> 
> Then this twat weighs in. I hope Tan takes the message on board to the letter and has a crack at managing.



Vermin.


----------



## agricola (Dec 27, 2013)

Why would any manager with any pretention of having a career in football take that job?  One would think whoever does come in is probably going to have to have a public row with Tan just to get everyone behind the team.


----------



## Sunray (Dec 27, 2013)

Money


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 27, 2013)

Sunray said:


> Money


Yup...and the spotlight.


----------



## phildwyer (Dec 28, 2013)

I loved Tan's tactical tip in today's Western Mail--try shooting from your own half more often.  Way to go Vinnie!

Off to the pub for the game now...


----------



## spacemonkey (Dec 28, 2013)

Fucking hell.


----------



## Yelkcub (Dec 28, 2013)

Pleased to see Sunderland's last minute equaliser. Tan's clearly a tool, so apologies to Cardiff fans but everyone wants you to lose/go downhill now. Maybe you do too, I guess.


----------



## editor (Dec 28, 2013)

Just how much damage has Tan's meddling caused to team morale? The prick.


----------



## editor (Dec 28, 2013)

Vincent Tan boos his own team: https://vine.co/v/h9xK3xTuVEL



Comment from City fan: 



> Chairman takes charge of football club, changes kit colour and badge, sacks successful management team and then boos his own players. It literally couldn't get better.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Dec 28, 2013)

New manager introduced to the crowd.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 28, 2013)

He tucks his football shirt into his trousers?!

Sick, sick man


----------



## Favelado (Dec 29, 2013)

Still, nice to know he had a life before being a businessman.



Back-seat of the car here.


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Glad I don't have to listen to achey breaky heart any more. /silver lining
> 
> Relieved of duty. Not sacked as such.


No he was SACKED. 


> *Malky Mackay: Cardiff City sack manager*
> Malky Mackay has been sacked as Cardiff City manager by the club's board of directors.
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/wales/25526438


----------



## phildwyer (Dec 29, 2013)

In the paper today Rod Liddle predicts that Cardiff's new manager will be the 8 year-old son of a taxi driver who Tan met on his hols in Tajikstan.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 29, 2013)

Droneboy cashing in
https://twitter.com/QuenchFashion/status/417279883539009536


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2013)

Good piece.


> *Why it’s important that Cardiff City are relegated*
> Before the recent game with Liverpool, BT Sport were conducting brief interviews with Cardiff fans as they arrived at Anfield. Beyond the expected hostility towards Tan, one – youngish – fan talked of the distance he felt between the team and himself, and how the recent changes to the club’s structure had disenfranchised him from his loyalties.
> 
> How sad is that? That particular fan may not be speaking for the majority, but almost certainly there are other Cardiff supporters who feel exactly the same – and you would imagine that a significant number of those would happily drop back into the Championship in exchange for the blue shirt and the original crest.
> ...


And a reader responds:


> The Cardiff fans didn’t mind the rebrand at the time it was being done. Thousands of them happily wore red to games until recent events. So it’s also important that Cardiff be relegated to teach their fans not to sell their souls for the promise of Premier League football.


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2013)

It keeps on getting better: 





> *Vincent Tan ‘tells Cardiff City to sign players with number eight in their birth date’*
> 
> According to reports, Tan has informed Cardiff’s board that he prefers them to buy players with the number eight in their birth date.
> 
> ...


----------



## strung out (Dec 29, 2013)

Michael Mancienne coming in January then? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Mancienne


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2013)

strung out said:


> Michael Mancienne coming in January then? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Mancienne


He certainly looks to have the perfect qualifications for Tan.


----------



## steeplejack (Dec 30, 2013)

I have always disliked Cardiff City but this clown needs chasing out. Embarrassment doesn't even come close to describing him accurately.

The one silver lining for the non-happy-clapping section of the crowd is that the threat oif Tan actually taking over as manager of the team doesn't seem likely to materialise.

The difficulty is that relegation (which many now seem to want) is likely to precipitate a Tan exit and massive financial turmoil, possibly accompanied by a late 80s style clatter down through the divisions.

That said, in that event the happy clappers and their red shirts will evaporate and it will be back to the days of playing midweek fixtures at home to York City in fromt of sub-2500 crowds.


----------



## editor (Dec 30, 2013)

I'd rather be free of Tan and clatter down the divisions than see the club continuing to turn into something that has no recognisable affiliation with Cardiff's heritage.


----------



## Epico (Dec 30, 2013)

editor said:


> ...something that has no recognisable affiliation with Cardiff's heritage.



Maybe that's just it. Wouldn't be surprised if Cardiff City were relocated to the home counties and became the Welyn Garden City Dragons or some shit. Sincerely hope not, but it's probably crossed his mind. If Cardiff fans aren't happy, cut them off completely...


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 31, 2013)

From Trust website - 



> *Banners and chanting at the Sunderland game*
> Posted by admin in Trust News
> *We have received a number of complaints regarding what was described as heavy handed stewarding during Saturday’s match against Sunderland. Banners were removed and some members said they had been asked to stop singing certain chants.
> We contacted the club and here is the response of the Stadium Manager.
> ...


----------



## Favelado (Dec 31, 2013)

There seems to be ever greater heavy-handedness with banners across the Premier League. The Guardian MBMs have been quite good at picking it up.


----------



## agricola (Dec 31, 2013)

Favelado said:


> There seems to be ever greater heavy-handedness with banners across the Premier League. The Guardian MBMs have been quite good at picking it up.



The worst being the attempted confiscation of that _"We are Hull City"_ banner, at a Hull City home game.


----------



## Silva (Jan 1, 2014)

strung out said:


> Michael Mancienne coming in January then? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Mancienne


Or this guy as a central defender.

I've seen clubs being bought out just to be used as tax evasion measure or pure vanity, but this season the Cardiff situation has gone from sad and a testament to the dangers of glory-seeking in the era of big money to hilarious, if it wasn't breaking the heart of so many people. I get pissed when Nike crapped on the clubs' tradition of stripes, I'd be livid if a new owner tried to change the whole identity of the club.


----------



## phildwyer (Jan 1, 2014)

I'll forgive almost anything for getting CCFC into the Premiership. 

That had to happen, it was 50 years overdue.  The city and the nation had been punching below our football weight for too long, making everyone think we're all egg chasers.

But I hope he goes away soon.  With any luck some other billionaire will have noticed the potential by then.  In the meantime, just by wearing blue to games the fans can neutralize Tan and make him look silly--he won't care, he won't even notice.


----------



## Favelado (Jan 1, 2014)

OGS not taking advice from Ferguson anymore then.


----------



## Favelado (Jan 1, 2014)

Tan is wearing a blue jumper to the game guys. What does it mean?


----------



## ddraig (Jan 1, 2014)

Malky spotted at Celtic

https://twitter.com/CardiffPlaces/status/418412326505566208


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 1, 2014)

Favelado said:


> Tan is wearing a blue jumper to the game guys. What does it mean?


it's to keep him warm.

next.


----------



## strung out (Jan 1, 2014)

strung out said:


> They'll get a decent foreign manager no problem I reckon, sadly.


see?

massively lost respect for Solskjaer now.


----------



## Favelado (Jan 1, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> it's to keep him warm.
> 
> next.



I didn't ask "What's the jumper for?". I'm curious to know if the colour issue is more marketing, more superstition, or merely a preference for red. A blue jumper is an odd choice for the game in the circumstances. Also, I bet he's got a red one or could send a slave out to buy one.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 1, 2014)

Favelado said:


> I didn't ask "What's the jumper for?". I'm curious to know if the colour issue is more marketing, more superstition, or merely a preference for red. A blue jumper is an odd choice for the game in the circumstances. Also, I bet he's got a red one or could send a slave out to buy one.


get onto the anti-slavery hotline then


----------



## phildwyer (Jan 2, 2014)

Favelado said:


> I didn't ask "What's the jumper for?". I'm curious to know if the colour issue is more marketing, more superstition, or merely a preference for red. A blue jumper is an odd choice for the game in the circumstances. Also, I bet he's got a red one or could send a slave out to buy one.



I really don't think he's paying that much attention.  This is important to us, not to him.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 2, 2014)

Oh Ole  



> Ole Gunnar Solskjaer has been appointed Cardiff City's new manager.
> 
> The 40-year-old former Manchester United striker has agreed a 12-month rolling contract with the Bluebirds.


----------



## editor (Jan 2, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> Oh Ole


He's made Cardiff look like Man Utd with the crappy red strip, so now he's hoping more of the Man Utd-ness will rub off with one of their ex-players.

His management career thus far is hardly stellar.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 2, 2014)

and already stirring by saying his aim is to finish above Swansea


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 2, 2014)

Still has the baby faced assassin look I see....


----------



## editor (Jan 2, 2014)

ddraig said:


> and already stirring by saying his aim is to finish above Swansea


Like that fucking matters in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 2, 2014)

editor said:


> He's made Cardiff look like Man Utd with the crappy red strip, so now he's hoping more of the Man Utd-ness will rub off with one of their ex-players.
> 
> His management career thus far is hardly stellar.


Not stellar, but certainly not poor either. He took Molde to a first league win in their 100+ year history, and got a cup gold as well IIRC. Things didn't work out quite as well this year, but by all accounts he's not just another ex-star playing at being manager, but a proper one.


----------



## editor (Jan 2, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Not stellar, but certainly not poor either. He took Molde to a first league win in their 100+ year history, and got a cup gold as well IIRC. Things didn't work out quite as well this year, but by all accounts he's not just another ex-star playing at being manager, but a proper one.


With respect, getting a team to the top of the Norwegian league (for one season only) isn't really the kind of star point on your CV for a Premiership manager.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 2, 2014)

editor said:


> With respect, getting a team to the top of the Norwegian league (for one season only) isn't really the kind of star point on your CV for a Premiership manager.


My bad - they won it twice on the trot. I take your point about the Norwegian league hardly being the pinnacle of managerial careers, but it's not the pits either. Anyway. This is Cardiff he's gonna manage, not an established PL club


----------



## editor (Jan 2, 2014)

TruXta said:


> My bad - they won it twice on the trot. I take your point about the Norwegian league hardly being the pinnacle of managerial careers, but it's not the pits either. Anyway. This is Cardiff he's gonna manage, not an established PL club


That's as maybe but the gulf is still going to be vast. Molde's average gate was around the same size as Rotherham's.


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 2, 2014)

Didnt Lord Ferg always advise former United players who wanted to move into management to pick a Chairman as well as a Club ...bad choice Ole


----------



## TruXta (Jan 2, 2014)

editor said:


> That's as maybe but the gulf is still going to be vast. Molde's average gate was around the same size as Rotherham's.


What's that got to do with his managerial capabilities? He played for years at the very highest level, I doubt the slightly larger crowd will intimidate him.


----------



## editor (Jan 2, 2014)

TruXta said:


> What's that got to do with his managerial capabilities? He played for years at the very highest level, I doubt the slightly larger crowd will intimidate him.


I'm just pointing out that his experience in managing in a comparably tiny team in a league in Norway doesn't instill a ton of confidence when it comes to playing at the highest level against the likes of Man City, Man Utd, Liverpool etc. 

And the crowds there will be a LOT bigger than "slightly larger," not that I think that's important or ever made any reference to him being "intimidated" (?): I was referring to the size of the club and its comparable resources.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 2, 2014)

editor said:


> I'm just pointing out that his experience in managing in a comparably tiny team in a league in Norway doesn't instill a ton of confidence when it comes to playing at the highest level against the likes of Man City, Man Utd, Liverpool etc.
> 
> And the crowds there will be a LOT bigger than "slightly larger," not that I think that's important or ever made any reference to him being "intimidated" (?): I was referring to the size of the club and its comparable resources.


The capacity at CCS is about 27k isn't it? I'd hardly call that massively bigger. Either way, it'll be interesting to see how the whole thing plays out. Some reports say his contract is on a rolling basis - if true, what does that mean exactly?


----------



## strung out (Jan 2, 2014)

TruXta said:


> The capacity at CCS is about 27k isn't it? I'd hardly call that massively bigger. Either way, it'll be interesting to see how the whole thing plays out. Some reports say his contract is on a rolling basis - if true, what does that mean exactly?


I think it means he's permanently on a year's notice. Or two/three/whatever if they happen to have given him a longer rolling contract.

Essentially, his contract can never just run down and expire, but they do have to give him a pay-off/notice for however long his rolling contract is for.

I think.


----------



## deadringer (Jan 2, 2014)

editor said:


> I'm just pointing out that his experience in managing in a comparably tiny team in a league in Norway doesn't instill a ton of confidence when it comes to playing at the highest level against the likes of Man City, Man Utd, Liverpool etc.
> 
> And the crowds there will be a LOT bigger than "slightly larger," not that I think that's important or ever made any reference to him being "intimidated" (?): I was referring to the size of the club and its comparable resources.



Arsene Wenger came from the Japanese J league, after winning the title and a cup, he seems to have turned out ok. Tim Sherwood has only ever managed the under 21's, (average attendance unknown), still early days but he seems to be doing ok, and did ok against the likes of Man Utd yesterday.
He might not instill a ton of confidence in you, but everyone has to make the step up at some point. What big name would come in and work for a tool like Tan?!


----------



## ddraig (Jan 2, 2014)

some Swansea fans twitter reaction to the appointment
http://www.southwales-eveningpost.c...tory-20392756-detail/story.html#ixzz2pGAuFfGK


----------



## editor (Jan 2, 2014)

deadringer said:


> Arsene Wenger came from the Japanese J league, after winning the title and a cup, he seems to have turned out ok.


And for every success story there's a _whole load _more failures.


deadringer said:


> What big name would come in and work for a tool like Tan?!


I would have preferred Malkay to have stayed. We didn't need a new manager, least of all an unproven one in the UK.


----------



## editor (Jan 2, 2014)

ddraig said:


> some Swansea fans twitter reaction to the appointment
> http://www.southwales-eveningpost.c...tory-20392756-detail/story.html#ixzz2pGAuFfGK


Wise words too: 





> Think Solskjaer needs to concentrate more on Cardiff avoiding relegation rather than finishing above the Swans


----------



## editor (Jan 3, 2014)

Just look at the respect the press has for Cardiff City now: 


> Ole Gunnar Solskjaer has entered a madhouse at Cardiff City - and he won't leave it on the good terms on which he has arrived
> 
> Into the madhouse of Vincent Tan steps Ole Gunnar Solskjaer, the new coach of Cardiff City. The desire to manage in the Premier League proved too powerful an emotion to resist, even for a bright young thing from Norway who took Molde to the Norwegian championship for the first time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 3, 2014)

> The desire to manage in the Premier League proved too powerful an emotion to resist


So what reasons are being given for him not even considering the West Brom job? Of course, that's presuming they'd consider him...


----------



## LiamO (Jan 4, 2014)

probly hates brummies... couldn't fault the man for that.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 4, 2014)

a good Cardiff City story 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-25594539


> John Noctor was on a train to Arsenal's Emirates Stadium when the child fell between the train and platform at Gospel Oak station in north London.
> 
> Mr Noctor jumped onto the tracks and lifted the uninjured toddler to safety.
> 
> ...


----------



## TruXta (Jan 4, 2014)

1 game 1 win. So far so good.


----------



## strung out (Jan 5, 2014)

TruXta said:


> 1 game 1 win. So far so good.


not really


----------



## editor (Jan 5, 2014)

TruXta said:


> 1 game 1 win. So far so good.


Ah, you believe in magic.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 6, 2014)

Interesting tweet from Raphael Honigstein last night:



			
				@honigstein said:
			
		

> OGS said yes to Cardiff and has already signed two players represented by his own agent. Halo well and truly slipped.


I'm presuming he's talking about the two ex-Man Utd players mentioned in the BBC's gossip column today:


> Cardiff manager Ole Gunnar Solskjaer has moved to make former Manchester United academy players Magnus Wolff Eikrem, 23, and Mats Moller Daehli, 18, his first signings. Midfielder Eikrem is due to arrive from Heerenveen for £2m with Daehli coming from his former club Molde.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 6, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> Interesting tweet from Raphael Honigstein last night:
> 
> I'm presuming he's talking about the two ex-Man Utd players mentioned in the BBC's gossip column today:


They were former Molde players moreso than Man Utd players, wouldn't you say?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 6, 2014)

TruXta said:


> They were former Molde players moreso than Man Utd players, wouldn't you say?


Oh yeah; I'll be honest, I just read the first bit then got distracted looking for the Honigstein tweet


----------



## TruXta (Jan 6, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> Oh yeah; I'll be honest, I just read the first bit then got distracted looking for the Honigstein tweet


Also, I don't get the whole "halo slipped" thing.


----------



## Ungrateful (Jan 6, 2014)

LiamO said:


> probly hates brummies... couldn't fault the man for that.


 
West Bromwich is a town in Sandwell and thus part of the Black Country. They are Yam-yams not Brummies. You are embarrassing yourself with your ignorance...


----------



## editor (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh look, that dabbling twat Tan's at it again. 

*Malaysian club deny Cardiff owner demanded logo change*


> Jan 6 (Reuters) - Malaysian second tier club Kedah have denied that their controversial logo change from green and yellow to red came as a caveat to a two million ringgit ($608,600) investment by Cardiff City owner Vincent Tan.
> The logo switch is similar to what Malaysian businessman Tan employed at English Premier League Cardiff, who now play in red despite protests by supporters of the Welsh side who are known as the Bluebirds.
> 
> The Bernama news agency said on Sunday the logo change had angered fans of the three-times Malaysian champions, but the club's honorary secretary Aminuddin Omar rejected the suggestion they had their hand forced.
> ...


----------



## Yelkcub (Jan 7, 2014)

Ole's notes from a meeting with Tan have been snapped:


----------



## tommers (Jan 7, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Also, I don't get the whole "halo slipped" thing.



Because his first act as new manager is to sign 2 players represented by the same agent as himself.

See harry redknapp / Sam allardyce.

There is a whiff of corruption.

There are brown envelopes.

He's being dodgy.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 7, 2014)

tommers said:


> Because his first act as new manager is to sign 2 players represented by the same agent as himself.
> 
> See harry redknapp / Sam allardyce.
> 
> ...


Cheers, didn't know they had the same agent. I'm not sure you can conclude that brown envelopes featured, but yeah, a bit _off._


----------



## Yelkcub (Jan 7, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Cheers, didn't know they had the same agent. I'm not sure you can conclude that brown envelopes featured, but yeah, a bit _off._



I'm sure he would say he's been given an early option on some great prospects because of that link.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 7, 2014)

Yelkcub said:


> I'm sure he would say he's been given an early option on some great prospects because of that link.


What? He coached them both at Man U and at Molde. He knows these lads well.


----------



## tommers (Jan 7, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Cheers, didn't know they had the same agent. I'm not sure you can conclude that brown envelopes featured, but yeah, a bit _off._



Neither did I but that's what honigstein said.

Allardyce has certainly done it at west ham.  Tomkins and Collison I think both switched to his favoured agent.  And rumours that Morrison refused hence his recent 'injury'.  Also rumours that transfers have fallen through because of it.  Andy carroll has the same agent too btw.

Redknapp always buys players who use Willie McKay.  Or at least more often than would be normal.

And OGS first 2 signings happen to be managed by the same agent as himself.

It's a dodgy business, football.


----------



## editor (Jan 7, 2014)

Someday a real rain will come and wash all the agents off the streets...


----------



## Yelkcub (Jan 7, 2014)

TruXta said:


> What? He coached them both at Man U and at Molde. He knows these lads well.



Yes, so he knows try are good and what they are worth. Whether that is the truth, who knows....


----------



## TruXta (Jan 7, 2014)

Yelkcub said:


> Yes, so he knows try are good and what they are worth. Whether that is the truth, who knows....


I dunno about knowing what they're worth, but he clearly rates their abilities. I haven't seen Daehli play much but I remember Eikrem-Wolf, he's looked pretty good on the occasions I've seen him play (granted, highlight reels on NO equivalent of MOTD plus the odd international).


----------



## TruXta (Jan 8, 2014)

Eikrem Wolf to Cardiff confirmed.


----------



## editor (Jan 8, 2014)

The farce continues....


> Cardiff City owner Vincent Tan is considering legal action against sacked manager Malky Mackay.
> 
> It all comes because of the signing of striker Andreas Cornelius in a club record £7.6 million deal from Copenhagen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 9, 2014)

I've been watching events from afar, and I really can't see the day when I'll be going back down the City. The club is a farce. OGS pocketing brown envelopes for recent transfers is just another layer of shit I'm not willing to swallow.


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2014)

And so Cardiff slide into the relegation zone with a truly humiliating home defeat. Great work Tan, you fucking cunt.


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2014)

Jeez...


> Cardiff City lost £30 million in the season they were promoted to the Premier League, latest accounts reveal.
> 
> The club's overall debt has risen to a £118m, with just over half, £66m, owed to owner Vincent Tan.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-25696891


----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2014)

When Cardiff City was Cardiff City


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2014)

Bottom of the table.  

Good read:
Life without Cardiff City


----------



## Favelado (Jan 18, 2014)

Would Tan sell if they went down or is it impossible to predict?


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2014)

Old school! Portsmouth at Cardiff.
http://topbuttondone.wordpress.com/2012/05/


----------



## editor (Jan 19, 2014)

There's a good piece in When Saturday Comes' editorial about Cardiff.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 19, 2014)

Swansea v Cardiff here, scheduled for Saturday 8th February (?), looking to be a right old six pointer now!


----------



## Balbi (Jan 22, 2014)

http://metro.co.uk/2014/01/21/cardi...ain-with-fans-after-missing-team-bus-4271283/

Gary Medel misses team bus, gets the train back to Cardiff with the fans


----------



## TruXta (Jan 24, 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/25875370 Cardiff sign ANOTHER Molde player. He's not bad.


----------



## tommers (Jan 25, 2014)

Another player with the same agent as OGS,  while he moans about unreasonable agents blocking other deals. 

http://gu.com/p/3m6qt

Sad thing is that this isn't unusual.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 26, 2014)

Fraizer Campbell with his new goal celebration to honiour Mr Tan


----------



## editor (Jan 26, 2014)

Here's what Zaha tweeted when Cardiff were in the championship.


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2014)

The comedy keeps on giving:



> Dave Jones returns to Cardiff City as adviser to Vincent Tan - reports
> The club's former boss, who was sacked in May 2011, is reportedly acting in an advisory capacity to the club's owner
> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/sport/football/football-news/dave-jones-returns-cardiff-city-6636597


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2014)

Firmly anchored at the bottom of the table now. Makes you wonder how the club may have been doing if Tan had done all his managerial messing.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 28, 2014)

It's only 6 points up to Norwich in 12th, with 45 points more to play for. Have some faith man.


----------



## editor (Jan 29, 2014)

More facepalms needed: 



> *Cardiff City: Andreas Cornelius set to return home to Denmark*
> 
> Cardiff City's record summer signing Andreas Cornelius is set to return home to Denmark, BBC Wales understands.
> The striker has failed to make an impression in the Premier League and is likely to rejoin his previous club FC Copenhagen.
> ...


----------



## editor (Jan 29, 2014)

TruXta said:


> It's only 6 points up to Norwich in 12th, with 45 points more to play for. Have some faith man.


Check out Cardiff's current form. Ouch!


----------



## 1927 (Feb 2, 2014)

editor said:


> More facepalms needed:



And people wonder why Moody and Malky were sacked!


----------



## Gromit (Feb 2, 2014)

1927 said:


> And people wonder why Moody and Malky were sacked!



He had a couple of sitters he bundled over the bar and I was like I couldn't get the ball over the bar that close to the goal if it was a bet to do so. 

Rumour is we 'll still be paying some of his wage bill. The only way to get shot of him because of the drop in wages Copenhagen offered.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 2, 2014)

Gromit said:


> He had a couple of sitters he bundled over the bar and I was like I couldn't get the ball over the bar that close to the goal if it was a bet to do so.
> 
> Rumour is we 'll still be paying some of his wage bill. The only way to get shot of him because of the drop in wages Copenhagen offered.



It will save us money in the long run tho.

Even if i was a billionaire and somebody spunked away my millions with the carelessness that Moody and Malky did i would have sacked the feckers too. Biggest problem was that Malky milked the fans and we created an atmosphere that made it harder to sack him. If Tan had pulled the trigger earlier we would have had Pulis as boss and would probably be far better off now.

Malky is far from squeaky clean in the mess and one day when the truth comes out I guarantee there will be a lot of people who will be embarrassed by their blind support of the man.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 2, 2014)

editor said:


> The comedy keeps on giving:


 why is that cause to laugh?

Tan has been criticised for not knowing anything about football and he has got someone in to advise him. I'd rather he listened to DJ than the Lebanese prick.


----------



## Yelkcub (Feb 2, 2014)

Just watching you on MoTD. Great game for a neutral to watch.


----------



## editor (Feb 2, 2014)

1927 said:


> Tan has been criticised for not knowing anything about football and he has got someone in to advise him. I'd rather he listened to DJ than the Lebanese prick.


I thought that was the manager's job - and he's already sacked one of the best ones we've had in decades.


----------



## editor (Feb 2, 2014)

Love the revisionism of Malky here. He was doing a great job until that dickhead Tan started to undermine him and spread discomfort and uncertainty through the players.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 2, 2014)

1927 said:


> And people wonder why Moody and Malky were sacked!




Well - yes actually. From where i am sitting selling him back at a loss was purely Tan's way of proving a point and publicly rubbing salt into the wound. Unless you know different.

Welcome back by the way


----------



## 1927 (Feb 2, 2014)

Clint Iguana said:


> Well - yes actually. From where i am sitting selling him back at a loss was purely Tan's way of proving a point and publicly rubbing salt into the wound. Unless you know different.
> 
> Welcome back by the way


But we would have lost far more over the length of contract if we had kept him seeing as it was obvious he was shit!


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2014)

1927 said:


> But we would have lost far more over the length of contract if we had kept him seeing as it was obvious he was shit!


You've no idea if that's true or not and he certainly wasn't 'shit' until Tan starting fucking about with his mind games.

Now look what's happening at Cardiff:


> *Cardiff City: Craig Bellamy unhappy with fans' booing *
> Craig Bellamy was disappointed by Cardiff City fans booing Peter Whittingham during the 2-1 win over Norwich City.
> Midfielder Whittingham was replaced by new signing Wilfried Zaha six minutes before the interval.
> And Bellamy, who started a Cardiff comeback with a goal in the 49th minute, was unhappy with the hostile send-off the player received.
> ...


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2014)

Here's how much the fans thought of Malky: 


> *Malky Mackay becomes Trust life member*
> 
> Former Cardiff City manager Malky Mackay has accepted an invitation to become an honorary life member of the Trust.
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2014)

And Swansea hit the bullseye.


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 3, 2014)

Is it just the skewed view of MOTD highlights or has Marshall just been absolutely outstanding this season? Every time I see highlights of Cardiff, he's making genuinely world class saves.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 3, 2014)

editor said:


> And Swansea hit the bullseye.




The video says support Swansea. You don't get further from the mark than that. Bullseye? That not even the barn door.


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2014)

Gromit said:


> The video says support Swansea. You don't get further from the mark than that. Bullseye? That not even the barn door.


The video makes the point that they've worn the same colours for a 100 years, something that Cardiff fans can no longer say thanks to their megalomaniac clown of an owner. You know, the one you daren't criticise.


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2014)

imposs1904 said:


> Is it just the skewed view of MOTD highlights or has Marshall just been absolutely outstanding this season? Every time I see highlights of Cardiff, he's making genuinely world class saves.


He is a great goalie. And guess who signed him? Dave Jones. Another manager they sacked.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 3, 2014)

editor said:


> The video makes the point that they've worn the same colours for a 100 years, something that Cardiff fans can no longer say thanks to their megalomaniac clown of an owner. You know, the one you daren't criticise.



Oh I criticise him. Just not blindly like some. 

All Cardiff owners have been twats. People are deluded to think you can be a football fan a not have to just accept  that owners don't really give a shit about you when push comes to shove.

Even Rick Wright sold us down the river when his personal businesses were suffering and needed cash flow.


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2014)

Gromit said:


> Oh I criticise him. Just not blindly like some.
> 
> All Cardiff owners have been twats. People are deluded to think you can be a football fan a not have to just accept  that owners don't really give a shit about you when push comes to shove.
> 
> Even Rick Wright sold us down the river when his personal businesses were suffering and needed cash flow.


But nothing he did even _comes close_ to Tan's antics. Not even slightly.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 3, 2014)

editor said:


> But nothing he did even _comes close_ to Tan's antics. Not even slightly.



Sorry you think asset stripping isn't worst than a rebranding. 

Perspective plweese!


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2014)

Gromit said:


> Sorry you think asset stripping isn't worst than a rebranding.
> 
> Perspective plweese!


You're so dazzled by the heritage-stripping, identity destroying Tan that you can't even get your club history right. 

Without Rick Wright, there'd be no Premiership Cardiff today.  



> *Charismatic chairman Rick Wright kick-started Cardiff City’s success*
> 
> But make no mistake, Wright was the forerunner of Cardiff’s success, the person who first set the ball rolling and created the current fan base which has seen the Bluebirds thriving.
> 
> ...





> With those huge Christopher Biggins-style spectacles covering his face, coupled with an ability to speak at 100 words a minute, the initial view was that he was just using Cardiff City FC to get publicity for the Barry Island Pleasure Park he owned.
> 
> How wrong those sceptics – yes, myself included – were.
> 
> ...


http://www.walesonline.co.uk/sport/...abbandonato-charismatic-chairman-rick-2013955


----------



## Gromit (Feb 3, 2014)

Wright build us brilliantly. The man was a hero right upto the moment he turned us into a practically worthless club by stripping us clean because when push came to shone he cared not a whit for us when his own wealth was on the block.


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2014)

Gromit said:


> Wright build us brilliantly. The man was a hero right upto the moment he turned us into a practically worthless club by stripping us clean because when push came to shone he cared not a whit for us when his own wealth was on the block.


His legacy is rightly celebrated in that article which I can only assume you didn't bother reading. Far from 'stripping us clean,' he set the club and built the crowds up - and they've never gone down since.

Tan has *already* fucked up this club by turning fan against fan and trashing our heritage and tradition. And that is truly unforgivable.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 3, 2014)

I went to every Cardiff home match of his reign. I don't need to read an article to know what went on. I was there living it at the time. I saw our first team sold one by one. Actually in twos and threes.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 3, 2014)

Let's not forget Rick's lies about the Phil Stant negotiations. 

I'll never forget Stanton stating "if he really offered what he claimed in the press I'd cycle to the club from Newport with my daughter on the handlebars to sign that contract".


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2014)

Gromit said:


> I went to every Cardiff home match of his reign. I don't need to read an article to know what went on. I was there living it at the time. I saw our first team sold one by one. Actually in twos and threes.


Yet the crowds went up and up! He wasn't perfect but at least he listened to the fans when he had a shit idea and he didn't turn fan against fan with whimsical strip changes, bizarre appointments and ego-driven sackings.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 4, 2014)

Average attendances under Tan:
22998 2012-13
27458 2013- present. 

By your measure he must be doing something right. Our attendances are going up.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Feb 4, 2014)

Gromit said:


> Average attendances under Tan:
> 22998 2012-13
> 27458 2013- present.
> 
> By your measure he must be doing something right. Our attendances are going up.



You're in the top division for the first time in god knows how long, of course attendances have gone up


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2014)

Gromit said:


> Average attendances under Tan:
> 22998 2012-13
> 27458 2013- present.
> 
> By your measure he must be doing something right. Our attendances are going up.


That's quite the weakest, most stupid argument I've hard to date.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 4, 2014)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> You're in the top division for the first time in god knows how long, of course attendances have gone up



Why are we in the top division now?
Someone bank rolled us there.

We've had all sorts of schemes to up attendances including the 5 year price freeze. Fact of the matter is that nothing increases attendances quite so much as success.


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2014)

Gromit said:


> Why are we in the top division now?
> Someone bank rolled us there.


We were only a handful of points/a goal or two/stroke of luck away from the Premiership *several times* before Lord Tan rolled into town. Perhaps you've forgotten that.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 4, 2014)

editor said:


> We were only a handful of points/a goal or two/stroke of luck away from the Premiership *several times* before Lord Tan rolled into town. Perhaps you've forgotten that.



Yes continually unsuccessful at getting promoted to the extent it was getting frustrating.


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2014)

Gromit said:


> Yes continually unsuccessful at getting promoted to the extent it was getting frustrating.


So better to give up our identity, turn fan against fan, abandon our heritage and get successful managers randomly sacked in the hope that we might get lucky?


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Feb 4, 2014)

I do hope us City fans can let the differences slide for a short moment whilst we all laugh at 'stable' Swansea.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 4, 2014)

thought he was doing well?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 5, 2014)

1927 said:


> But we would have lost far more over the length of contract if we had kept him seeing as it was obvious he was shit!


----------



## Dandred (Feb 8, 2014)

editor said:


> So better to give up our identity, turn fan against fan, abandon our heritage and get successful managers randomly sacked in the hope that we might get lucky?



If your identity is so strong, how can fans turn against fans? Are some of the fans, not fans?


----------



## editor (Feb 8, 2014)

Dandred said:


> If your identity is so strong, how can fans turn against fans? Are some of the fans, not fans?


What's happened is a statement of fact. Just take a look at the fan websites.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Feb 8, 2014)

Swansea fans are singing in support of Tan.  That should tell all there is to know.


----------



## Dandred (Feb 8, 2014)

editor said:


> What's happened is a statement of fact. Just take a look at the fan websites.



The away end looks red. Are they not fans?


----------



## Dandred (Feb 8, 2014)

2-0 HAHAHAHA


----------



## Dandred (Feb 8, 2014)

ole gunnar solskjaer + Tan = LOL


----------



## Dandred (Feb 8, 2014)

editor said:


> Just take a look at the fan websites.



What web sites would these be?


----------



## Dandred (Feb 8, 2014)

3-0


----------



## editor (Feb 8, 2014)

Dandred said:


> What web sites would these be?


The ones for fans. The ones with forums where fans express their opinions. Or even here.


----------



## Epico (Feb 8, 2014)

That 'red being a lucky colour' thing is really paying dividends


----------



## co-op (Feb 8, 2014)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Swansea fans are singing in support of Tan.  That should tell all there is to know.



Ouch.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 8, 2014)

Do Swansea even have a manager at the moment?


----------



## ddraig (Feb 8, 2014)

yeah Gary Monk


----------



## strung out (Feb 8, 2014)

Dandred said:


> The away end looks red. Are they not fans?


The ones in red are the mugs, the ones in blue and the ones who walked away are the proper fans.


----------



## strung out (Feb 9, 2014)

I feel like I should expand on this btw.

I've had my run ins with the Cardiff fans on this board, through many years of 'lively' rivalry with my own club. I hope my views on this as a fellow football fan are worthwhile though, despite the fact that Cardiff aren't and never have been one of my favourite clubs!

For a club like Liverpool, your identity and history are based primarily on long periods of success. 18 league titles, 7 FA Cups and 5 European cups rightly give you a large amount of pride and memories based on the success of various teams and managers over the years. While there have been a few periods of adversity (Hillsborough obviously) the identity of LFC is largely based on domestic success and near misses.

For a club like Cardiff (or my own club) though, identity is made up of a far more complex mixture of events spread over a far smaller number of fans. While moments of success are fleeting, the ups and downs add up to a unique and complicated identity that makes the (comparatively) smaller groups of fans care far more about 'silly' things like nicknames, colours and the culture of the club.The die hard fans have supported the club through the lows of the bottom division, the various instances of nearly going out of business, the various incompetencies of owners who have not only led to disasters like 'not qualifying for Europe', but threatened the very existence of the institution that binds the people and communities of Cardiff (or wherever) together.

So when someone comes along and tries to change that identity, to rip that history up and start again, to do whatever he likes to the club to suit his passing whims, of course it fucking hurts to see that identity and those shared histories trodden all over by some twat who thinks that he can do what he likes because he's got more money than anyone else.

It's all well and good pointing to the success on the pitch and saying - 'well isn't it worth it?'. Well that depends on what you value. If all you're interested is trophies in the cabinet and success on the pitch, by all means go ahead and buy your red shirts and cheer on Tan's red dragons. If being a football fan means valuing your identity, remembering where you've come from and using that to build a more successful future for the club and the community it owes its existence to, then there's no way that any true fan should be wearing those red colours and cheerleading the actions of Tan.

As a lower league football fan who's got some idea of the place Cardiff have come from, I know exactly what I'd think of anyone who came in to Rovers and tried to do the same. Through reading various forums and chatting on the terraces, I'm pretty sure that most Rovers fans would feel exactly the same. I've never really like Cardiff, but as a football fan, people like Tan coming in and ruining the identities, histories and cultures of football clubs in this country are sickening.

I support all true Cardiff fans in their opposition to Tan's rebranding and wilful alienation of the lifeblood of the club. I hope they fail miserably this season, because I want a message to be sent that you can't do this to football clubs here.


----------



## editor (Feb 13, 2014)

Blah blah blah bullshit. 

Cardiff City Football Club's Chief Executive Simon Lim has released the following statement:
http://www.cardiffcityfc.co.uk/news/article/simon-lim-ceo-statement-feb-13-1357627.aspx



> The process was transparent, creating value for the club throughout all of the transactions. For sake of good order and in being transparent, we can confirm that our total outgoing expenses, including transfer fees, levy, agent fees and signing on fees were approximately £6 million, less the income of approximately £3 million received from the sale of players. This is good business for the club, where all participants were fully informed and an integral part of a process.
> 
> There has been a lot of press speculation on the loss incurred by the club due to sales. This unfortunately is true. We took the hard decision to incur these losses for the good of the club. To commit the club to a significant cost and liability over a five year contract for one player is not prudent, especially as he was not to contribute to our success now, but was for the future. Indeed, in the case of Andreas Cornelius, who cost the club in total just under £10 million, we realise a large loss in excess of £8.5 million, inclusive of transfer fees, salaries, business and compensation paid to player’s agents and other miscellaneous expenses.
> 
> ...


----------



## bendeus (Feb 13, 2014)

strung out said:


> I feel like I should expand on this btw.
> 
> I've had my run ins with the Cardiff fans on this board, through many years of 'lively' rivalry with my own club. I hope my views on this as a fellow football fan are worthwhile though, despite the fact that Cardiff aren't and never have been one of my favourite clubs!
> 
> ...



This is absolutely bang on.


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2014)

Statement on the 1927 Club's website. We used to take over a 100 people to away games once. 


> The 1927 Club were the London & south-east England Cardiff City Supporters Club from their inception in 1990 until 2012, when Vincent Tan’s insulting and extreme rebrand made the club we followed unrecognisable.
> 
> We were the only supporters organisation to officially oppose and condemn the rebrand, for many of us it effectively killed off the football club and instantly it was clear that a significant majority of active supporters could not bring themselves to follow the product of Tan’s bastardisation.
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2014)

Finally got this off my chest.
Goodbye Cardiff City FC: a long life fan finds salvation in the lower leagues


----------



## Gromit (Feb 14, 2014)

Bye bye and enjoy.


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2014)

Gromit said:


> Bye bye and enjoy.


Why thank you. Please enjoy being Tan's lapdog too and be sure to jump when he says jump.

That piece I wrote has clearly resonated with quite a few people though as it's gone a bit viral already, notching up over 3.4k hits and 450 likes in just four hours.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 14, 2014)

editor said:


> Why thank you. Please enjoy being Tan's lapdog too and be sure to jump when he says jump.
> 
> That piece I wrote has clearly resonated with quite a few people though as it's gone a bit viral already, notching up over 3.4k hits and 450 likes in just four hours.



Its been emailed to me by a friend.

The irony is that he still goes to matches more than i do.

If it had been my friend who now supports Newport then fair enough.

There was no sarcasm in the enjoy btw. Grass roots non league is great. Although Hampton and Richmond (my non league side) are better than whoever it was you said you started supporting 

As for Tan, I was here before him and I'll be here after him and the one after him and the one after him.


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2014)

Gromit said:


> There was no sarcasm in the enjoy btw. Grass roots non league is great. Although Hampton and Richmond (my non league side) are better than whoever it was you said you started supporting


We're playing you on the 21st April. See you there!

PS Hamlet are second in the league. Hampton are not


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks to vornstyle76 for pointing out that the article has (so far) had a really positive response on Twitter:



https://twitter.com/search?q=goodbye cardiff&src=typd&f=realtime

I was expecting a full-on roasting. Maybe that's still to come.

4k hits now!!


----------



## ddraig (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## ddraig (Feb 14, 2014)

Tan sends his love


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 15, 2014)

editor said:


> Finally got this off my chest.
> Goodbye Cardiff City FC: a long life fan finds salvation in the lower leagues




Just read this ... I've never been a Cardiff supporter but this really does resonate. Agree with everything strung out posted earlier, and can definitely see exactly where the editor is coming from.

Lower leagues impose far, far fewer dilemmas on supporters. Even when the football's more, erm, basic in standard! 

(heading to Newport on Tuesday night for the Oxford match -- assuming its not postponed through waterlogged pitch once again ... )


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2014)

Nearly 8k hits now!

There's some interesting feedback in the comments section on the page (scroll down)
http://www.urban75.org/blog/goodbye...ife-fan-finds-salvation-in-the-lower-leagues/


----------



## Dandred (Feb 15, 2014)

Anyone got a decent steam for this, the one I have is stuttering all over the shop.

http://vipbox.co/soccer/watch-160d67-cardiff-city-vs-wigan-athletic#


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2014)

If they can't even beat Wigan at home, questions must be asked of Solskjaer's tactics.


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2014)

And look at that attendance: 17,000. 
Has the bubble burst?

There was 20,000 in Ninian Park for the 1994 fourth round tie against Man City. 
http://www.urban75.org/cardiff/mancity.html


----------



## TruXta (Feb 15, 2014)

It's been picked up on reddit too now http://www.reddit.com/r/soccer/comments/1xz6i1/goodbye_cardiff_city_fc_a_life_long_fan_finds/


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2014)

TruXta said:


> It's been picked up on reddit too now http://www.reddit.com/r/soccer/comments/1xz6i1/goodbye_cardiff_city_fc_a_life_long_fan_finds/


Good comment: 





> Tan came in and changed everything as if it were nothing more than a bar he'd bought and was looking to attract a different crowd, rather than a football club that was established over one hundred years ago.



Nearly 15k hits now!


----------



## spacemonkey (Feb 15, 2014)

Nice one Ed. 

I made the decision this week that for the first time in 10 years, I will not be renewing my season ticket next season. 

I'm not going forever, I love city too much. But I can't continue to pump money into the club with Tan and the helm. I'm not going to actively wish for relegation, but maybe, just maybe he will fuck off if we do. 

We can hopefully reset and put this whole thing behind us (relaunching with some new safe standing terraces!  ) One can dream. 

Now where's my nearest non-league club?


----------



## TruXta (Feb 15, 2014)

A few people on that Reddit thread are quite confused as to why editor has chosen to be a supporter of Dulwich Hamlet. Maybe add something to the effect that they're a local club?


----------



## ddraig (Feb 15, 2014)

Grangetown Quins init?
http://www.thequins.net/index.php

e2a to spacemonkey


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2014)

TruXta said:


> A few people on that Reddit thread are quite confused as to why editor has chosen to be a supporter of Dulwich Hamlet. Maybe add something to the effect that they're a local club?


I've added a quick line.


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2014)

ddraig said:


> Grangetown Quins init?
> http://www.thequins.net/index.php
> 
> e2a to spacemonkey


What kind of crowds do they get? I might check them out next time I'm in Cardiff.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 15, 2014)

no idea sorry, just heard about them in the past


----------



## spacemonkey (Feb 16, 2014)

ddraig said:


> Grangetown Quins init?
> http://www.thequins.net/index.php
> 
> e2a to spacemonkey



Cheers, they've got a game on the 21st Feb, might go and check it out.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 22, 2014)

another oucher today!

also


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2014)

It's cancelled. 



> *Ole Gunnar Solskjaer scraps warm weather training after Hull defeat*
> Cardiff City boss Ole Gunnar Solskjaer has shelved plans to take his players for warm weather training following Saturday's 4-0 home defeat by Hull City.
> 
> The Bluebirds were due to fly out to Abu Dhabi on Sunday, but Solskjaer now wants his players to stay in Wales and prepare for their trip to Tottenham.
> ...


----------



## Gromit (Feb 23, 2014)

What benefit would warm weather training have given us?

If no benefit why were we doing it?
If there is a benefit, even if its only psychological, then don't we need it more after our continued poor form?

Now they feel punished for failure. Will that lift performance or will then negativity permeate deeper?


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2014)

Gromit said:


> Now they feel punished for failure. Will that lift performance or will then negativity permeate deeper?


Isn't that how it's supposed to work when you're being paid thousand of pounds a week?

I heard lots of reports of the nu-fans booing with loads leaving at half time. Embarrassing.


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2014)

And here's the damning proof of how Tan is ruining Cardiff.

*Has sacking the manager saved your club from Premier League relegation this year?*
* 
*
http://ampp3d.mirror.co.uk/2014/02/...lub-from-premier-league-relegation-this-year/


----------



## framed (Feb 23, 2014)

Doomed...


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2014)

Here's another clusterfuck coming Cardiff's way:


> *Cardiff City could be facing a problem when the season ticket price freeze finally melts*
> 
> During their first season in their new Cardiff City Stadium, chairman Peter Ridsdale launched the ‘golden ticket’ scheme, where fans were given two weeks to renew for the following year. As a sweetener, prices would subsequently be frozen for the following five years, offering the fans the possibility of watching Premier League football at a Championship price.
> 
> ...



More here: 
*Cardiff City fans angered at season ticket price increase*
Cardiff City supporters say the 15% increase for next season could 'price some fans out of the game'


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2014)

And from the same piece: 


> There is enduring dismay regarding the actions of Vincent Tan and the treatment of Malky Mackay. Fans are also still waiting for Tan to convert his loans in to equity, as he promised when the historical debt with Langston was cleared. After so many broken promises, so much damage to the club’s reputation and an ongoing recession, it is only natural that fans are appraising their own priorities and assessing whether their loyalty is being appreciated.
> 
> I’m sure the majority of fans will renew for the final year of the price freeze, but next year will be a very different proposition. With mountains of debt, unsustainable running costs and a struggling team, the club have plenty on their plate at the moment, but they can’t afford to take the fans for granted any more.
> 
> At some point, they will have to throw the fans a bone, who are sure to seize the opportunity to accelerate their crusade for a return to blue, a simple solution that seemingly remains out of bounds. One thing that can be said with certainty is that they will find it a lot harder to sign up cynical City fans en masse this time round.


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2014)

Look at the respect Cardiff have earned from their first season in the Premiership. True ambassadors for Wales!


> *Premier League fans want to see Cardiff City relegated because of season of controversy, claims Neil Warnock*
> The outspoken former Sheffield United, Leeds and Queens Park Rangers manager was speaking on TalkSPORT with ex-Bluebirds boss Malky Mackay
> 
> Neil Warnock has claimed the vast majority of football fans want to see Cardiff City relegated from the Premier League this season because of the off-field sagas involving the club.
> ...


----------



## editor (Feb 25, 2014)

Nutter of the week.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 25, 2014)

ace logic!


----------



## 1927 (Feb 25, 2014)

editor said:


> Look at the respect Cardiff have earned from their first season in the Premiership. True ambassadors for Wales!


Warnock is a complete cock tho, most fans I've met are supportive. The Hull fans last weekend were amazingly supportive.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 25, 2014)

ddraig said:


> ace logic!



I know Steve West, he is completely bonkers. But not as completely bonkers as his missus who thinks she's a wizard or something and once tried to hold a seance in the Cayo...at 330 in the afternoon and full of drinkers.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## big eejit (Feb 28, 2014)

Just heard Tan on Radio 5 saying fans need to apologise for the way they've treated him. Seems to me that he's been treated like a massive bellend. So nothing to apologise for.


----------



## bendeus (Feb 28, 2014)

I heard it too. This high-trousered, caterpillar-moustached, national joke, egomaniac plutocrat ain't for turning!


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2014)

big eejit said:


> Just heard Tan on Radio 5 saying fans need to apologise for the way they've treated him. Seems to me that he's been treated like a massive bellend. So nothing to apologise for.


The quicker he fucks off the better.


----------



## Balbi (Feb 28, 2014)

http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/feb/28/vincent-tan-malky-mackay-luck-cardiff



> The Cardiff owner Vincent Tan has said that the success the club enjoyed under Malky Mackay was due to luck rather than good management.
> 
> "He didn't do very well at Watford, but somehow our CEO and our chairman hired him and replaced Dave Jones," Tan said. "Dave Jones actually did much better.
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2014)

Balbi said:


> http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/feb/28/vincent-tan-malky-mackay-luck-cardiff


Stalinist revisionism. 



> Tan insisted that the club's colours would not be changing from red back to their traditional blue which prompted Mark Cooper from the Cardiff City Supporter's Trust to say he felt the owner was being purposely divisive.
> 
> "I think he's coming out and trying to divide the fanbase when actually the thing that Cardiff City need is them to all get behind the team given where we are in the league," he said.
> 
> ...


----------



## bendeus (Feb 28, 2014)

There really are insufficient facepalms.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 28, 2014)

video and audio of Tan if you can stand 6 mins
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/26348240


----------



## Gromit (Feb 28, 2014)

The guy really really doesn't have a clue when it comes to PR. 

Aren't his PR advisors telling him that the best thing he could do right now is lay low?


----------



## ddraig (Feb 28, 2014)

Gromit said:


> The guy really really does have a clue when it comes to PR.
> 
> Aren't his PR advisors telling him that the best thing he could do right now is lay low?


do you mean doesn't?


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2014)

Gromit said:


> The guy really really does have a clue when it comes to PR.
> 
> Aren't his PR advisors telling him that the best thing he could do right now is lay low?


Wow. You're finally criticising Tan. Things must have got bad.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 28, 2014)

ddraig I do now. Autocorrect issue on phone.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 28, 2014)

editor said:


> Wow. You're finally criticising Tan. Things must have got bad.



When it comes to PR. 

Most owners keep a low profile when results are going bad and here he is airing old dirty laundry and answering an alleged minority. If they were that much of a minority he surely be ignoring them is the logical assumption of most people. He isn't so it a bigger problem than he is making out?


----------



## shambler (Feb 28, 2014)

ddraig said:


> video and audio of Tan if you can stand 6 mins
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/26348240



Tan says there is "maybe 10 percent, or 5 percent or a couple of hundred fans who are vocal".

But editor 's article (http://www.urban75.org/blog/goodbye...ife-fan-finds-salvation-in-the-lower-leagues/) is trending on my facebook having been shared 1359 times!

(Fairplay Ed)

edit: just watched the rest of that BBC video - Is he on his way out?


----------



## ddraig (Feb 28, 2014)

just a bit of a game for him with some spare money
reckon he'll be off if relegated


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2014)

shambler said:


> Tan says there is "maybe 10 percent, or 5 percent or a couple of hundred fans who are vocal".
> 
> But editor 's article (http://www.urban75.org/blog/goodbye...ife-fan-finds-salvation-in-the-lower-leagues/) is trending on my facebook having been shared 1359 times!


It's had around 24k views on my site too and sparked debate on a lot of others.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 28, 2014)

editor said:


> Wow. You're finally criticising Tan. Things must have got bad.



Oh I'm not 'finally' criticising Tan. 

I've never said I prefer red. I prefer blue. I just don't think its as big deal as people have made it. 

I appreciate an owner who invests in our club substantially and often it's nice to argue the other side or the discussion would be boringly one sided. 

He did well to get us promoted. 

However, saying that he has really mishandled our first season in the prem. I may list how (and my spin on that) later.


----------



## big eejit (Feb 28, 2014)

Blimey. If some daft fucker bought Everton and changed the kit to red I would just stop supporting them until said fucker had gone.


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2014)

Daily Mirror is getting in on the act. 

*10 ways to ''p***'' off Vincent Tan: A comprehensive guide for Cardiff City fans*
http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/10-ways-piss-vincent-tan-3191766


----------



## Epico (Feb 28, 2014)

The owner who succeeds Tan will have a fairly easy job of winning over the fans. Day one: change the kits back to blue.


----------



## deadringer (Feb 28, 2014)

big eejit said:


> Blimey. If some daft fucker bought Everton and changed the kit to red I would just stop supporting them until said fucker had gone.



What about if they changed it to yellow?


----------



## Robster (Feb 28, 2014)

Here's a Tan related image I knocked up which might amuse you:


----------



## big eejit (Mar 1, 2014)

deadringer said:


> What about if they changed it to yellow?



I could live with yellow. I have several yellow everton tops. Well two.


----------



## framed (Mar 1, 2014)

editor said:


> Daily Mirror is getting in on the act.
> 
> *10 ways to ''p***'' off Vincent Tan: A comprehensive guide for Cardiff City fans*
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/10-ways-piss-vincent-tan-3191766



Patronising c@nts are laughing at the supporters with that shite...


----------



## Col_Buendia (Mar 1, 2014)

big eejit said:


> Just heard Tan on Radio 5 saying fans need to apologise for the way they've treated him. Seems to me that he's been treated like a massive bellend. So nothing to apologise for.


Heard this interview on the world service yesterday morning. Vincent Tan is now sufficiently news-worthy to warrant having Cardiff's agony broadcast round the globe. Thought the journalist did a piss-poor job of holding him to account. Let him rabbit on for ages about how the colour change was putting the Welsh national colour and the national dragon into the club's crest. Not a word of a question about "luck" and what colour is popular in Malaysia.


----------



## deadringer (Mar 1, 2014)

big eejit said:


> I could live with yellow. I have several yellow everton tops. Well two.



That's the same kind of thing Tan has done. Hasn't changed it to the colour of their main rivals. Whilst I wouldn't like the change of colour, for me it wouldn't be an excuse to bin off my team.


----------



## big eejit (Mar 1, 2014)

deadringer said:


> That's the same kind of thing Tan has done. Hasn't changed it to the colour of their main rivals. Whilst I wouldn't like the change of colour, for me it wouldn't be an excuse to bin off my team.



I'll bin you off in a minute. Quack. 

I'd still support Everton. No choice. Apart from Marine. But I wouldn't buy a shirt. Or would I?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 2, 2014)

editor said:


> Here's another clusterfuck coming Cardiff's way:
> 
> 
> More here:
> ...


No doubt prices going up next season will see a substantial exodus. However, my understanding is that there is already a large number of people not renewing season tickets, myself uncluded. A friend of mine posted a photo on facebook this week - Himself, his brother, his old man and his kids all in various cardiff city blue tops with the caption , "for the first time in three generations, there will not be a member of this thomas family with a season ticket for cardiff city". Says it all for me.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 2, 2014)

ach come on now, everyone apologise!
back of the echo yesterday apparently


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2014)

More apologies required: 



> Cardiff City owner Vincent Tan should apologise for referring to Cardiff as a town in a controversial recent interview, according to a leading AM.
> 
> Leighton Andrews, a Cardiff City fan who was born in the city, says he will raise the issue at the National Assembly on Tuesday, explaining that it is “deeply insulting” and that “this is about national pride”.
> 
> ...


http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/vincent-tan-should-apologise-referring-6762867


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 3, 2014)

The words town and city are interchangeable in Malay.

_Kota_ is a Malay word for a "fort", "town", or a "city". It is also used formally in a few other Malaysian towns and cities, for example, Kota Bharu, Kota Tinggi, and Kota Kemuning. It can also be used informally to refer to any towns or cities. Hence, a direct translation of the name _Kota Kinabalu_ into English would be "City of Kinabalu" or "Kinabalu City".


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> The words town and city are interchangeable in Malay.
> 
> _Kota_ is a Malay word for a "fort", "town", or a "city". It is also used formally in a few other Malaysian towns and cities, for example, Kota Bharu, Kota Tinggi, and Kota Kemuning. It can also be used informally to refer to any towns or cities. Hence, a direct translation of the name _Kota Kinabalu_ into English would be "City of Kinabalu" or "Kinabalu City".


I can't get too worked up about this, although the club's name is Cardiff _City_. Well, at least it is for now.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 5, 2014)

copper remember violence at Cardiff, and a clip from Police 24/7 from derby day
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/thats-worst-violence-ever-seen-6772249
also gallery


----------



## Gromit (Mar 5, 2014)

Anyone wondering if Leighton Andrews is jumping on the issue for self publicity...

He is a regular down the City and I've chatted to him about Cardiff when i was accompanying him on ministerial visits.

So he was most probably genuinely wound up imo.
Raising in the assembly though... get real!


----------



## ddraig (Mar 5, 2014)

why get real?


----------



## Gromit (Mar 5, 2014)

ddraig said:


> why get real?



Don't you think that the Assembly has more important things to do with their time than discuss perceived insults? What powers do they have to do anything about it? It will achieve nothing whilst wasting debating time that could be spent on real problems.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 5, 2014)

what perceived insults?
are you going to provide some context as to what you are on about for us non mind readers?


----------



## Gromit (Mar 5, 2014)

ddraig said:


> what perceived insults?
> are you going to provide some context as to what you are on about for us non mind readers?



Are you reading the thread? ^
Tan saying town instead of City.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 5, 2014)

ah, so you are reffering to posts from monday with others in between
yes very clear


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 8, 2014)

Bluebirds grab victory out of scrappy game.

Team lap up the aplause from happy fans.

Vincent tan runs down to touch line to soak up some of the aplause.

Fans stop cheering and start booing.


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2014)

Looks like more and more fans have had enough. 



> Manager Ole Gunnar Solskjaer called on everyone associated with Cardiff to "stick together" after controversial owner Vincent Tan was jeered at the end of Saturday's 3-1 win against Fulham.
> Boos echoed around the Cardiff City Stadium when Tan walked onto the pitch to celebrate a vital victory.
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/26496153


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## ddraig (Mar 12, 2014)

trying to post this? 


nogojones said:


> View attachment 50042


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 12, 2014)

*Trust statement on rebrand protest*
 Posted by admin in Trust News
*Cardiff City Supporters’ Trust issued the following statement in support of the demonstration for a return to blue:*

“The Trust fully supports the proposed demonstration before the Liverpool match on Saturday, March 22.

“Early returns from the Trust fans’ survey show strong opposition to the rebrand from both Trust members and non-members and an overwhelming desire for a return to blue. The full results will be published later this month.

“We have detected a hardening of attitude as a result of the off-the-field controversies which have soured the club’s return to the top division.

“The Trust supports the strong desire of the protest organisers that the march is both peaceful and focused solely on the campaign to return to blue. Our mandate is for a change of colours back to our traditional one’s and to persuade the club owner to do so.

“The Trust would condemn without reservation any personal or racist comments or chanting. They have no place in any protest and those that are thinking of making such comments would be well advised to stay away.

“We know that once the protest is over all Cardiff City fans will get fully behind the Bluebirds when they take the field against Liverpool.”


----------



## editor (Mar 16, 2014)

Great to see the "lucky red" producing such magnificent dividends for the club.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 16, 2014)

I hope they go down.


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2014)

Threshers_Flail said:


> I hope they go down.


I hope the entire stinking Sky-funded Premiership goes bust.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 17, 2014)

I dread to think how many points we'd have without the lucky red. We'd be on 10 points or something. 

- 60 goal difference.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 17, 2014)

chortle


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2014)

There's another protest march coming up. I've provided the photo for the flyer (will post later).


> Cardiff City fans will march in a peaceful protest on Saturday 22nd March before the Cardiff City v Liverpool match, in a mass show of pride for their traditional blue colours and Bluebird badge.
> 
> It will be an opportunity for all Cardiff City fans to show that they do not support the rebrand of the club’s colours and strongly desire a return to Cardiff City’s traditional blue kit and Bluebird badge.
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Mar 18, 2014)

This is the way to do it. AFC Wimbledon CEO explains:



> Chief Executive talks about season ticket survey
> 
> *The following article by Chief Executive Erik Samuelson appeared in the programme for the home game versus Chesterfield on Tuesday 11 March. Because it is of wider interest, we are re-publishing it here.*
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Mar 18, 2014)

More info on the march on the 22nd March:







http://www.urban75.org/blog/keep-ca...their-heritage-and-tradition-march-22nd-2014/


----------



## bendeus (Mar 18, 2014)

editor said:


> This is the way to do it. AFC Wimbledon CEO explains:



Giving a shit about your fans, legacy and history??

Asking people to join you on a journey and gauging what they would be willing to give in order to get you there??

It'll never work; where's the money in that?


----------



## Ungrateful (Mar 18, 2014)

editor said:


> Great to see the "lucky red" producing such magnificent dividends for the club.
> 
> View attachment 50337


 
The switch from Blue to Red doesn't seem to be lucky for that David Moyes fella either.


----------



## agricola (Mar 18, 2014)

Meanwhile, a bloke with a lot of disposable income.


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2014)

Update:


> *Cardiff City: Between three and five thousand people expected to protest before Liverpool game*
> 
> Cardiff City fans could number as many as 5,000 at a demonstration to be held before Saturday's match with Liverpool, it has been estimated.
> 
> ...


----------



## ddraig (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## ddraig (Mar 22, 2014)

report and pics
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/sport/...diff-city-protest-thousands-bluebirds-6864864


----------



## ddraig (Mar 22, 2014)

the display at 19:27


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2014)

If only ALL the supporters had done this in the first place. 

This is a great statement from the 1927 Club. 



> *The 1927 Club backs protest march and Bluebirds Unite *
> 
> In June 2012, as a result of Vincent Tan's insulting and extreme rebrand, the 1927 Club, the London and South East Supporters Club withdrew its support of Cardiff City Football Club until it returned to its historical identity.
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2014)

Such a fucking great decision to sack Mackay and get Solskjaer in.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## editor (Apr 6, 2014)

What a fantastic manager Solskjær is turning out to be. City were 15th when MacKay was sacked. And now they're 19th. 

Thanks for the vision, Tan!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 8, 2014)

from ONER signs
http://www.onersigns.co.uk/canvas/p/331/desc/ccfc-keep-the-faith-canvas/


----------



## Gromit (Apr 15, 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/26991749

I like the bit where he calls us the Bluebirds with no messing around. He knows our name even if this thread and some other journos pretend not to.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 15, 2014)

Gromit said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/26991749
> 
> I like the bit where he calls us the Bluebirds with no messing around. He knows our name even if this thread and some other journos pretend not to.


where has this thread said he doesn't know the name of "bluebirds"?


----------



## Gromit (Apr 15, 2014)

ddraig said:


> where has this thread said he doesn't know the name of "bluebirds"?



The title:

/Cardiff Dragons/ RedBlueDragonBirds 

It mentions Bluebirds Unite but not the Bluebirds.


----------



## editor (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## ddraig (Apr 15, 2014)

Gromit said:


> The title:
> 
> /Cardiff Dragons/ RedBlueDragonBirds
> 
> It mentions Bluebirds Unite but not the Bluebirds.


that is tenuous and poor! even for you


----------



## hammerntongues (Apr 15, 2014)

I am not too sure how much truth there is to it and i am pretty sure it would have been pointed out at some stage by now if it were totally true but I was in Malaysia recently and was discussing the name change with some locals and they told me that the literal translation of Blue Birds  into the dialect of Mr Tan is " male testicles " but in a rude manner  . 

It obviously does n`t excuse him on any level but it may be part of the reason ? I know these people well , they were not bullshitting me and appologised to the females present when they were explaining it to me , so maybe some element of truth .


----------



## editor (Apr 15, 2014)

I don't give as fuck how the name sounds in Malaysian. Cardiff have turned into a total embarrassment - they've become the benchmark for what fans should never be prepared to accept in the name of success.


----------



## Epico (Apr 17, 2014)

This protest over the Crystal Palace score sounds like one of the most desparate things in while.

m.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/27062091


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2014)

Epico said:


> This protest over the Crystal Palace score sounds like one of the most desparate things in while.
> 
> m.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/27062091


Just when you thought it couldn't get any more embarrassing.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 17, 2014)

Thats the way clubs are these days. I'm not at all surprised. When you are in trouble any unfairness elsewhere seems especially unfair.

The only thing that surprised me was that there were no calls for points deduction from that club fielding an illegible player.


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2014)

Gromit said:


> Thats the way clubs are these days. I'm not at all surprised. When you are in trouble any unfairness elsewhere seems especially unfair.


So do you condemn Cardiff's attempt to get the game nullified?


----------



## Gromit (Apr 17, 2014)

editor said:


> So do you condemn Cardiff's attempt to get the game nullified?



Well the sporting thing is to admit to yourselves that if you can't beat a club with your best 11 does it matter if they already knew who your best 11 were.

The other part of me still thinks Wales would have made it to a major competition if instead of being sporting (Mark Hughes agreed to delay a game because the other country was in a civil war) we should have played the regulations and insisted it was forfeited because the hosts couldn't keep to the agreed timetable.


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2014)

Gromit said:


> Well the sporting thing is to admit to yourselves that if you can't beat a club with your best 11 does it matter if they already knew who your best 11 were.


So, do you condemn them or not?


----------



## Gromit (Apr 17, 2014)

editor said:


> So, do you condemn them or not?



I don't blame em for trying / clutching at straws.


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## tommers (Apr 17, 2014)

Looks like palace will be well clear of the relegation zone,  otherwise that could get tricky. If you start asking for the 3 pts to be given to you then it could yet I suppose. 

Take it from somebody who knows.   It's a shit process.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 17, 2014)

If Palace infringed the rules I don't blame the club for doing something about it! To condemn the club just because you might disagree with Tan is frankly ridiculous.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 27, 2014)

Cardiff 2-0 down and only ten men left for the second half. Lucky Red indeed.


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2014)

Well worth the rebranding, heritage-stripping and history trashing then. Well done to all those stupid glory-hunting cunts at Cardiff who clapped along to Tan's megalomaniac whims.


----------



## bendeus (Apr 27, 2014)

Sacking Malky looks to have been a stroke of utter genius now, what with the scintillating run of form the dragonbirds have gone on since his departure.

Fuck you, Tan, and fuck your 'investment'.


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2014)

City probably would have stayed up if Tan had kept his fucking hands off how the team was managed.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 27, 2014)

We're pretty much screwed. Should please a lot of the modern football haters. 

I thought our best business plan would be to spend no money and come straight back down but in a stronger financial position. Pay off some of the debt with the prem windfall. 

We spent a mint are coming last. Last without reducing our financial burden.


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2014)

Every fan that went along with the heritage-stripping rebranding is to blame for what's happened. Every last glory-hunting one of you.


----------



## bendeus (Apr 27, 2014)

playing in red: check
new toytown badge: check
same old massive debt: check
fans divided: check
still presided over by a wanker: check
laughing stock of the football world: check

....and back in the championship: check

All in all it has been a fantastic season


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2014)

Cardiff have been thoroughly humiliated. An embarrassment to football.


----------



## ffsear (Apr 28, 2014)

How much did Cardiff spend this season?


----------



## Gromit (Apr 28, 2014)

ffsear said:


> How much did Cardiff spend this season?



£37mil not including bonuses.

We got £3mil back by returning Cornelious.

So about £34mil


----------



## editor (Apr 28, 2014)

I can see the club going bust when Tan starts throwing out the toys from his pram.


----------



## spacemonkey (Apr 28, 2014)

bendeus said:


> playing in red: check
> new toytown badge: check
> same old massive debt: check
> fans divided: check
> ...



I agree with all those things, except being the laughing stock. I expected way more abuse this season, but most fans on forum and IRL I've chatted to feel sorry for us and are petrified of the same thing happening to them. Even my Swansea supporting mates think it's a disgrace and hope we can get back to being the old club that they knew and hated. They do call us Fire & Passion FC though, which is tragically funny.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 29, 2014)

spacemonkey said:


> I agree with all those things, except being the laughing stock. I expected way more abuse this season, but most fans on forum and IRL I've chatted to feel sorry for us and are petrified of the same thing happening to them. Even my Swansea supporting mates think it's a disgrace and hope we can get back to being the old club that they knew and hated. They do call us Fire & Passion FC though, which is tragically funny.



I agree. This season I've had lots of randoms come up and chat with me so that they can express sympathy rather than gloat. Football fans are surprisingly compassionate when it comes down to it.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 29, 2014)

Gromit said:


> I agree. This season I've had lots of randoms come up and chat with me so that they can express sympathy rather than gloat. Football fans are surprisingly compassionate when it comes down to it.


and you didn't tell them that they were doommongers and naysayers who knew nothing and just wait for the red magic to kick in and tan's vision of passion by changing the bluebird to a dragon started searing through the players veins where there'd be no stopping the rise to the top of the prem and guaranteed euro football?


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2014)

Gromit said:


> I agree. This season I've had lots of randoms come up and chat with me so that they can express sympathy rather than gloat. Football fans are surprisingly compassionate


Shame there wasn't enough football fans at Cardiff prepared to stand up to Tan's club-destroying bullshit. All those spineless glory hunters must be feeling very foolish now.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 29, 2014)

nah, still the naysayers fault
if they weren't so childish and trusted the man with the money, accepting all his choices and doffing their caps and supporting whatever happened then surely Cardiff would be in the top 4!

money and prizes mean more than tradition and identity! don't they?


----------



## Gromit (Apr 29, 2014)

editor said:


> Shame there wasn't enough football fans at Cardiff prepared to stand up to Tan's club-destroying bullshit. All those spineless glory hunters must be feeling very foolish now.



Fan stands for fanatic. People on who logic doesn't work. You love to support your club when all logic says it would make more sense to take up golf instead.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 29, 2014)

Gromit said:


> Fan stands for fanatic. People on who logic doesn't work. You love to support your club when all logic says it would make more sense to take up golf instead.


so are you one then?
thanks for the literal explanation, is it from a dictionary?


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2014)

Gromit said:


> Fan stands for fanatic. People on who logic doesn't work. You love to support your club when all logic says it would make more sense to take up golf instead.


Yes, people who support the club _and all it stands for_, and that includes its heritage and its history.

I don't count glory hunting types who are prepared to sacrifice everything because some billionaire is waving his wad around as fans.


----------



## bendeus (Apr 29, 2014)

editor said:


> Yes, people who support the club _and all it stands for_, and that includes its heritage and its history.
> 
> I don't count glory hunting types who are prepared to sacrifice everything because some billionaire is waving his wad around as fans.


It's not even his wad. It's debt.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 3, 2014)

Looks like Cardiff only have 45 minutes left in the Premier League.


----------



## ddraig (May 3, 2014)

oh well
oh dear


----------



## editor (May 3, 2014)

All thanks to the vision of Tan! And well done all those red-loving supporters!


----------



## Mungy (May 3, 2014)

sad you see you guys go down


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 3, 2014)

And they're gone. A complete Tanning.


----------



## editor (May 3, 2014)

Mungy said:


> sad you see you guys go down


I feel very sorry for the fans who opposed what Tan did to the club. As for the rest who lamely clapped along to his egotistical selling out of the club - well, fuck 'em.


----------



## Voley (May 3, 2014)

Mungy said:


> sad you see you guys go down


Yeah, same here. A club totally fucked over by an idiot of an owner.


----------



## Belushi (May 3, 2014)

As a Jack I should be laughing, but I hope Tan fuck off now and you can rebuild.


----------



## tommers (May 3, 2014)

If Tan fucks off then they're screwed.

He'll want his money back.


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 3, 2014)

Gromit said:


> I agree. This season I've had lots of randoms come up and chat with me so that they can express sympathy rather than gloat. Football fans are surprisingly compassionate when it comes down to it.


I think this describes me. I've been following the sorry Cardiff saga from afar, and am sad for my many Bluebird friends to see the club boomerang straight back down to the Championship. Having spent far too long following Vicent Tan links in the past year, I just hope he departs swiftly for the dustbin of failed playboys, and sticks to whatever it is he knows best. Which football clearly isn't.


----------



## leftistangel (May 3, 2014)

Decades of heritage and tradition trashed for one season in 'The Best League in The World'. Worth it?


----------



## T & P (May 3, 2014)

There's a legal challenge for Sunderland to have points deducted so there might still be hope for Cardiff

http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/may/03/sunderland-face-legal-fight-points-deduction


----------



## tommers (May 3, 2014)

All sounds terribly familiar.


----------



## spacemonkey (May 4, 2014)

I might be extremely drunk and probably shouldn't post in this frame of mind. But I don't understand this hatred of an anonymous group of fans who may or may not have 'clapped along' with the rebranding. As if they're somehow responsible for all the shit that Tan has done to us. I've been to every game this season because I had a season ticket and I'm not rich enough to discard it because of the stuff that happened off the field. So I think I'm a fair position to comment. I think a couple of thousand fans may have initially 'gone along' with the rebrand because...it's really fucking difficult to fight against the immense wealth of 'modern football' and articulate your thoughts against something that deep down you know is wrong (Is Stockholm Syndrome the right phrase?) But I've never doubted that it was ever out of anything but a deep love of the club and its history. I don't think Cardiff City fans are inherently weak-willed, or reacted differently to any other clubs fans faced with identical circumstances. But...I still think the VAST majority really hated it, every one of my friends, family members and colleagues, including most of the people I casually drink with in Canton have hated everything Tan has done from the start. As in, completely _despised_ it. But they've still gone to games, and supported the team, because for most of these people, I mean, Cardiff City are the centre of their fucking lives, and they don't know what else to do on a Saturday....(I certainly don't, what am i supposed to do....go shopping in St Davids 2?!?) I think a lot of fans made a mistake (who doesn't in life) in initially playing down the rebranding and pushing for the premier league, ultimately, no matter what league or level you play at the main aim is to support your team to win and get promoted, it's hard to let go of that mentality...but if you went to any game after the second half of the season you'd see that any support of 'red' or anything to do with Tan had quickly disappeared. Every game was a sea of blue, and there were plenty of protest marches, songs etc...Sure there could've been a stronger response, but has any total boycott of a club and its owners ever happened?

Also, I hate being lectured by fans on other forums/IRL etc saying they would never tolerate it, things would be different, they'd rip up their season ticket and put the owners head on a spike. Like fuck. Again, we're not an inherently worse set of fans. We'll all the fucking same, and we all suffer the same way from the cancer that is 'modern football' (think I'm repeating myself here)

Fuck it, I don't even know what I'm saying any more. I've hated the rebrand and everything Tan has done from day one. But I'm not giving up on Cardiff City. This is the club I've followed since I was 5 years old. They're my local team. The team I use to get ripped the piss out of in a Cardiff High School for supporting, while all my peers followed United/Liverpool/Arsenal/insert premiership team here. It was my Dad's club and my Granddad's club. Both of who's last season was our first year in the Championship after beating QPR in the Millennium Stadium (happier times I'm sure you'll all agree). I've followed them in Division 3 home and away, I've now followed them in the Premier League, and I'll follow them next season back in the championship. With all sorts of dodgy violent fans and even dodgier back-room board antics along the way. And I'll be fucking fucked if some business-cunt from Malaysia is taking that away from me. And I don't give a fuck whether someone supported the rebrand or not, as long as they identify as a Cardiff City fan, they're alright with me. Eventually Tan will fuck off and I hope that we can go start to repair the damage and move forward as a club. If that's in League 1/2, or broke and non-league, so be it.

Apologies for the drunken rant. Feel free to destroy me. With my little pick and shovel etc...


----------



## editor (May 4, 2014)

I guess for me it boils down to this: if any cunt had rocked up ten years ago and suggested changing the strip, the badge and the entire essence of the team in exchange for the 'glory' of the Premiership, the fans - and I mean just about all of them - would have told him to get the fuck out. 

And if he had kept on trying he would have been met with _total resistance_ to the point where he'd be forced to consult with the fans. 

Instead Tan was allowed to stick his fucking evil wedge between fans by waving his wad about, and the end result is what's happened now, with life-long, die-hard fans - the very people who kept the club alive through the darkest hours - giving up on their club. And it only happened because enough fans let it happen. And that is why I gave up on my club, something I thought I would never, ever, ever do.

And yes, I do feel sorry for those fans who gave a shit, and I am as angry as fuck that they were shouted down by the glory hunters.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 4, 2014)

Given up in what sense? You no longer support them at all, or just given up being an attending fan?

Sad either way.


----------



## purves grundy (May 4, 2014)

editor said:


> I guess for me it boils down to this: if any cunt had rocked up ten years ago and suggested changing the strip, the badge and the entire essence of the team in exchange for the 'glory' of the Premiership, the fans - and I mean just about all of them - would have told him to get the fuck out.
> 
> And if he had kept on trying he would have been met with _total resistance_ to the point where he'd be forced to consult with the fans.
> 
> Instead Tan was allowed...


What accounts for such a change? "He was allowed", indeed, but why?


----------



## Gromit (May 4, 2014)

spacemonkey said:


> Apologies for the drunken rant. Feel free to destroy me. With my little pick and shovel etc...



If only I could capture sober what you've captured drunk. 

It's bang on the head what the real majority of the lifelong fans feel. 

Though I'm a 1st generation Cardiff supporter as my father didn't do football and my grandfather only ever showed passing interest in Non league Hartlepool results.


----------



## spacemonkey (May 4, 2014)

Ow my head.


----------



## ddraig (May 4, 2014)

good post from the heart mate 
fair do's


----------



## editor (May 4, 2014)

Gromit said:


> If only I could capture sober what you've captured drunk.
> 
> It's bang on the head what the real majority of the lifelong fans feel.


Oh really? And how would you know that?


----------



## spacemonkey (May 4, 2014)

Thanks. Yesterday was really painful. We've been utterly humiliated, especially in the second half of this season.


----------



## editor (May 4, 2014)

spacemonkey said:


> Thanks. Yesterday was really painful. We've been utterly humiliated, especially in the second half of this season.


I've felt humiliated ever since Tan rode into town.

I'll never forgive him for what he did, just like I'll never forgive those glory-hunting dickheads who attacked the real City fans fighting for Cardiff to stay blue.

Yes. I am still angry about it.


----------



## editor (May 4, 2014)

Spot on, Supporters Trust:


> *Statement from Cardiff City Supporters’ Trust following the club’s relegation from the Premier League:*
> 
> Chair Tim Hartley said: “The relegation, which many of us expected, was confirmed at Newcastle yesterday. A season that started with such optimism is all over bar the shouting with the Bluebirds starting again in the Championship in 2014-15.
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (May 4, 2014)

A little optimistic, perhaps? 

 

On a different note, is "Tan's choice" Ole Gunnar Solskjaer officially the worst manager Cardiff have ever had?


----------



## editor (May 4, 2014)

Good piece on the BBC: 



> There were already clouds on the horizon. Promotion had been tainted for many supporters including myself by owner Vincent Tan's controversial rebranding of the club's 100-year-old colours from blue to red that season.
> 
> There were many who decided it was a price not worth paying and stopped going despite following the club through two decades of near total failure in much of the 1980s and 90s.
> 
> ...


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-27267666


----------



## editor (May 5, 2014)

Rats/sinking ship.



> Cardiff City: Gary Medel & Steven Caulker could go after relegation
> 
> Cardiff City could lose captain Steven Caulker and midfielder Gary Medel after failing to stay in the Premier League.
> BBC Wales understands both players have release clauses in their contracts which could be triggered by the club's relegation to the Championship.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/27285223


----------



## pinched_nerve (May 9, 2014)

http://m.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/27338126

Mackay and Moody apologise to Tan, end of any legal action after a settlement was agreed. Huh. Makes sense...


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 11, 2014)

Tan considers a return to Blue. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/27358728


----------



## purves grundy (May 11, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Tan considers a return to Blue.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/27358728


seems to be Tan being as assertive as ever, setting out the rules from behind a facade of reasonableness - they've got to earn this opportunity. Get back into the Prem then the 'dialogue' can begin - an incentive to his team inspired by years of corporate management and experience.


----------



## editor (May 11, 2014)

It's all bullshit. Tan is the worst thing to ever happen to Cardiff.


----------



## editor (May 15, 2014)

Great news - Tan's only going to leave the club £100m in debt. 



> “I will convert some of my debt to equity, but not all because the amount is very big. The club owes me maybe £120m and I put in £140m or £150m. Maybe I will convert £50m and leave £100m debt.”
> 
> Vincent Tan, May 11, 2014


Forget the red shirts - why the red bank balance is the biggest worry for Vincent Tan and Cardiff City fans this summer


----------



## Gromit (May 16, 2014)

I've been saying this headline from the start. 

Tan said get behind the change and I'll convert debt.  

Well we didn't get behind the change. 
The fans have been in continual unrest. 
On pitch performance has been affected by off pitch atmosphere leading to failure. 

My only surprise is the possibility that he still might convert any at all.


----------



## ddraig (May 16, 2014)

Gromit said:


> I've been saying this headline from the start.
> 
> Tan said get behind the change and I'll convert debt.
> 
> ...


so it is the FANS fault???? 
fucks sake man
"if only everyone had behaved and listened to the man with the money"


----------



## editor (May 16, 2014)

Gromit said:


> I've been saying this headline from the start.
> 
> Tan said get behind the change and I'll convert debt.


Have you got a quote for that claim then?


----------



## Gromit (May 16, 2014)

ddraig said:


> so it is the FANS fault????
> fucks sake man
> "if only everyone had behaved and listened to the man with the money"



Not what i saad.

Is it the fans fault that he doesn't want to covert debt? yes.

Is it his fault that the fans acted this way? yes.


----------



## Gromit (May 16, 2014)

editor said:


> Have you got a quote for that claim then?



Possibly but I ain't going to search back 2 years to find one for you.


----------



## ddraig (May 16, 2014)

Gromit said:


> Not what i saad.
> 
> Is it the fans fault that he doesn't want to covert debt? yes.
> 
> Is it his fault that the fans acted this way? yes.


yeah that was really clear from your post!

move the goalposts anymore and they'll be in Swansea!!


----------



## editor (May 16, 2014)

Gromit said:


> Possibly but I ain't going to search back 2 years to find one for you.


LOL. You're making it up as you go along.


----------



## editor (May 16, 2014)

Gromit said:


> Not what i saad.
> 
> Is it the fans fault that he doesn't want to covert debt? yes.
> 
> Is it his fault that the fans acted this way? yes.


Right. So he _broke his promise_ and somehow that's the fans fault? Priceless stuff!


----------



## Gromit (May 16, 2014)

editor said:


> Right. So he _broke his promise_ and somehow that's the fans fault? Priceless stuff!



He didn't promise. He made a deal. Accept this and I'll do this. It wasn't accepted so why should he honour his part?


----------



## editor (May 16, 2014)

Gromit said:


> He didn't promise. He made a deal. Accept this and I'll do this. It wasn't accepted so why should he honour his part?


Where might I find the text of this "deal" where the fans supposedly pledged to let him do what he wants with the club in exchange for his loans being converted into investment?

Could you post it up, please?


----------



## bendeus (May 17, 2014)

Gromit said:


> I've been saying this headline from the start.
> 
> Tan said get behind the change and I'll convert debt.
> 
> ...


Bloody hell, Comical Ali. Even by your consistently high standards of Tan sycophancy this is an absolute belter.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (May 17, 2014)

Gromit said:


> He didn't promise. He made a deal. Accept this and I'll do this. It wasn't accepted so why should he honour his part?


When I buy Cardiff, I'm going to make every fan drink a pint of horse piss before every home game.  If they get behind my policy of Shergar's Cocktails then I'll clear every last bit of debt.  If they don't and the club goes broke, it will be THEIR FAULT.


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 18, 2014)

I just read the article that Editor linked to, and there was no mention of Tan's debt-conversion pledge being contingent on the fans' support. That's a huge claim you're making, Gromit, and based on the reaction of three posters here who strike me as pretty well-informed on the day-to-day shenanigans at CCFC, as an interested onlooker I'd like to see you post the evidence of it. Any chance?


----------



## editor (May 18, 2014)

Col_Buendia said:


> I just read the article that Editor linked to, and there was no mention of Tan's debt-conversion pledge being contingent on the fans' support. That's a huge claim you're making, Gromit, and based on the reaction of three posters here who strike me as pretty well-informed on the day-to-day shenanigans at CCFC, as an interested onlooker I'd like to see you post the evidence of it. Any chance?


I am also waiting for some proof of this rather incredible claim.


----------



## editor (May 23, 2014)

Craig Bellamy retires
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/27529117


----------



## Batboy (May 24, 2014)

editor said:


> Craig Bellamy retires
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/27529117



I like Bellamy.

 Bit of a silly thing this, but when he played at West a Ham there was a moment in one game when the luckless Kieron Dyer had just returned from one of his horrendous long term injuries and come on as substitute . Bellamy had the ball and was wide on the wing just outside the penalty box, Dyer was hovering some 30 yards back near the centre circle. I was close up to view on Bellamy when I watched him turn and pick out Dyer and lay the ball back for Dyer to have his first touch in competitive football for what must of been two years. It wasn't the pass for Bellamy to make, he knew what he was doing, it was a welcome back moment, a really nice gesture. Had big respect for him ever since. I hope he succeeds as a coach, was a fiery player who went off the rails a bit earlier on, but clearly has a great heart.


----------



## tommers (May 24, 2014)

Yes.  I have a lot of time for him.


----------



## Sunray (May 27, 2014)

There are few top players that can say they did something genuinely meaningful in their lives.  I think Craig Bellamy is one of them.  

Sierra Leone is one of the poorest countries in the world.  

http://craigbellamyfoundation.org/
http://www.theguardian.com/football/2009/sep/27/craig-bellamy-manchester-city


----------



## editor (May 27, 2014)

Sunray said:


> There are few top players that can say they did something genuinely meaningful in their lives.  I think Craig Bellamy is one of them.
> 
> Sierra Leone is one of the poorest countries in the world.
> 
> ...


I've sung his praises about this before. He's put a ton of time, effort and money into those projects and unlike most celebrities, doesn't go around trumpeting that fact to all and sundry. A very good bloke. 



> The first African graduate from the football academy founded by Cardiff City and Wales player Craig Bellamy is to fly to the USA later.
> 
> Sahid Conteh, aged 14, leaves Sierra Leone to begin a four-year sports scholarship in California.
> 
> ...


----------



## Batboy (May 27, 2014)

editor said:


> I've sung his praises about this before. He's put a ton of time, effort and money into those projects and unlike most celebrities, doesn't go around trumpeting that fact to all and sundry. A very good bloke.


I forgot about that, yep I remember having the same thoughts. He just gets on with it, many others would milk this for their own PR purpose.


----------



## Favelado (May 29, 2014)

Batboy said:


> I forgot about that, yep I remember having the same thoughts. He just gets on with it, many others would milk this for their own PR purpose.



Cristiano Ronaldo has paid for two children with cancer to have treatment in recent years. Sadly, the coverage it gets suggests there might be mixed motives for his actions. I could be wrong, but I don't think it's entirely altruistic. I'm still glad he helped them, but it leaves a taste in the mouth.


----------

